# Old Hippie's Outdoor Monsters 08



## Old Hippie

:welcome: Hello People! Its me Old Hippie back with another bunch of big girls to show ya. This year ive got more plants growin. ran out of last years grow too dang early, so this year a few more plants LOL.Started them in late march indoors, after germanation planted in MG soil, watering with Superthive added every week or less. Planted outside in ground end of April.
Enough chatter for now lets see some early pics! :ccc:


----------



## Old Hippie

Pictures of the plants planted in the ground!:farm:


----------



## Old Hippie

And they started growin n growin........ 
one pics from late may:confused2:


----------



## Old Hippie

Or at least the last two weeks or so


----------



## Hick

:woohoo:         :farm:        :yay:          :aok:


----------



## FLA Funk

Wow they are huge. What do you feed them now? What kinda plants are they? Best of luck, you got my attention.


----------



## trillions of atoms

*beautiful hippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

if i could give you gold rep i would * I WISH YOU THE BEST THIS SEASON!*


god i love outdoor grows!!!! *THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Old Hippie

Hey Funk, They get MG every 14 days and super thrive in between MG feeding thats it. but i have GREAT black soil, Worms everywhere LOL I tilled the ground and add 13 13 13 fert after i till the ground a month before I plant. I plant using a mix of 1/2 composted manure and 1/2 organic compost in my hole under the plants. and this is bag seed I know I could buy seeds. but I dont. plant workin on 8 foot tall.


----------



## tn_toker420

Beautiful, hippie...It's great to see other fellow growers adding to the bagseed rep. Looking forward to harvest time...Keep it up, and then roll it up


----------



## IRISH

Beautiful outdoor grow:hubba: ... man, those are some nice trees ... used to grow em like that outside, too many folks' round now though... gotta hang with my little closet now. good luck with em bro...


----------



## Barrelhse

Say, you didn't trade your cow for those beans by any chance, did you, Jack?


----------



## Alistair

Well, that's seems impressive to me.  Wow!  I wish I could grow outdoors.  Around here growing outdoors for me would mean to grow on public land and lots of hiking in hot weather in order to water, seeing as it doesn't rain in the summer.

I hope this grow keeps you smoking all year round.

Thanks for sharing the pics,

Alistair


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great OH. :aok: Like the title says those ladies are gonna be some monsters when harvest time comes. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for them ladies.  *


----------



## Demz

Bloooooody B-e-a-u Tiful!


----------



## John Public

Very nice  Topic Bookmarked


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

let us know what your harvest is off them beasts


----------



## Old Hippie

Just a reminder of how my girls did last 2 years. Hope the girls are as good to me this year.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16993
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16993&page=2


----------



## Tater

WOW!!!!!  That is awesome.


----------



## BuddyLuv

got to love the pink pistils.


----------



## tn_toker420

I Love It


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well the way things are growing outside this year with all the rain and sun i'm sure you will do great OH. :aok: Those pink buds are beautiful by the way. :hubba:  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

WOW. Your girls look beautiful OH. I am inspired to make mine as big as possible. Please keep up with the posts, cant wait to see some more. Happy and safe growing.


----------



## Old Hippie

More recent pics of my MONSTER Girls


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Beautiful OH just beautiful. :hubba:  How tall are the right now? *


----------



## John Public

Great plants OldHippie !

Are you also cultivating corn yourself?


----------



## Old Hippie

My tallest girl is a little over 8 foot tall and 5 foot wide.
yea I hope to have 100 ears of corn to eat while I'm smokin.
I got maters, squash,zuccini,eggplant, all kinds of peppers.
Oh yeah _I got okra and cuks:farm:too._


----------



## FlndrzFlash

out ******* standing, dude


----------



## dannyt70

isnt land awesome.wish i had me some.nice farmin old hippie


----------



## John Public

Great garden ! What is exactly maters? My english is not good and I do not find it in my dictionnary


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That would be Tomatoes.  *


			
				John Public said:
			
		

> Great garden ! What is exactly maters? My english is not good and I do not find it in my dictionnary


----------



## Old Hippie

:rofl: LOL I forget everyones not southern.
Here Pics of my girls from today, not all of them I have 14 plants. But not all are monsters. Some are just LARGE.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=271988&posted=1


----------



## GrowRebel

:ciao: like everyone else has been saying ... wow:stoned: ... what part of the US are you in?  Are you doing a stealth grow?  How many ladies do you have? :confused2: How much of a yield are you anticipating? :watchplant: I wish I could grow them that big ... 8th ft would be a little too big around these parts ... 

... you will definitely be sitting pretty come harvest time ... :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

Im A Southern Boy, I know youve heard the sayin, 
"American By Birth, Southern By the Grace of God." Thats ME! Old Hippie!
I dont know what weight Ill get BUT Im Hopen for more than last year, (about 3 1/2lbs bud weight). Harvested in oct. ran out in june


----------



## John Public

Hahaha thank you TBG ! I should have read the sentence loudly to understand 

Nice pics OldHippie


----------



## nikimadritista

Amazing plants man! GOOD work!
I wonder how do you handle the stress having to worry about plants that huge growing in your backyard?? I only have two little plants in a cupboard and am so often paranoid... 
Than again who says they are in your backyard 
Stay safe! 
Niki


----------



## Old Hippie

My only worry is Helocopters! Live on private land on Private road. noone around except in the air. this is my 5th grow here no problem so far. Hope my luck keeps rollin LOL:tokie:


----------



## FlndrzFlash

3 1/2 pounds in 8 months??? Yer my hero , dude.

Reminds me of the time back in the day.....I believe it was '72. Friend and I decided we were going to become dealers. Bought a whole pound on a Friday night after saving for weeks. By Sunday afternoon we had sold 1 ounce and didnt have any left!!


----------



## Old Hippie

I dont sell but I have freinds that enjoy my bud too. They ALWAYS come around on there birthday to get a gift. LOL


----------



## gettinggray1964

old hippie you got it going on man, kepp it dialed in on them buds..... that some good looking buds and trees!!!!


----------



## Old Hippie

I LOVE my girls! :heart:


----------



## benamucc

kudos OH...  "knee high by the 4th of July" is the sayin round here...wish it was like your neck of the woods!!   Can I stop by on MY birthday???


----------



## Old Hippie

8 foot high by the fourth of july!
I have some 4 foot myself. 
Have to be specail Friend, Sooorrrrry LOL!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=271996


----------



## [email protected]

mann you must be out in the booneys to grow them monsters huh.... so do you let them suck up the rain or water? gotta get the hose for that sucker haha...


----------



## Dub_j

My plants are gonna be 8 foot when they start to flower, if theyre female. any estimate on the amount of bud you would pull from an 8 foot plant?


----------



## mrniceguy

old hippie, are the plants with pink pistils bagseed also?


----------



## Old Hippie

Well it depends on how bushy it is, but last year I got almost a pound off the biggest girl.
Ive never bought seeds, that would take away the some of the fun to me, I love it when one of my girls turns out to be special ;like The beutiful pink bud on that girl.
boonies somewhat, and yeah i water if it dont rain about 2 times a week. but water comsumption always goes up around here in summer. lots of farms around. So no worries there.
BUT all said, I do worry a little when they are this big,( i have a wonderful wife and kids to leave behind if caught), easy to see from the air. But I want to live free or die happy. and I live the way I CHOOSE. There Maybe some consaquences some day, but I hope not. I think if I can grow it I ought to be free to do so, I think engirneered drugs are trash! crack, herowin, all those man mad drugs maybe should be illegal, but not natural things that are on earth for a purpose. How many millions of years did it take to become the weed we have today! all for what? to be outlawed by a goverment who says Im free but keeps my hands tied when it suits there purpose. who was it that said "Give Me Liberty Or Give Me Death" Thats the way I feel. Sorry guys I rammble, but I have strong conviction about MJ being the least of the so called drug problem.


----------



## Grannie420

Good Morning
WOW ! My four out door plants are nothing compared to yours. I blame it on our weather, my vegetable garden is sluggish too.


----------



## mrniceguy

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well it depends on how bushy it is, but last year I got almost a pound off the biggest girl.
> Ive never bought seeds, that would take away the some of the fun to me, I love it when one of my girls turns out to be special ;like The beutiful pink bud on that girl.
> boonies somewhat, and yeah i water if it dont rain about 2 times a week. but water comsumption always goes up around here in summer. lots of farms around. So no worries there.
> BUT all said, I do worry a little when they are this big,( i have a wonderful wife and kids to leave behind if caught), easy to see from the air. But I want to live free or die happy. and I live the way I CHOOSE. There Maybe some consaquences some day, but I hope not. I think if I can grow it I ought to be free to do so, I think engirneered drug are trash! crack, herowin, all those man mad drugs maybe should be illegal, but not natural things that are on earth for a purpose. How many millions of years did it take to become the weed we have today! all for what? to be outlawed by a goverment who says Im free but keeps my hands tied when it suits there purpose. who was it that said "Give Me Liberty Or Give Me Death" Thats the way I feel. Sorry guys I rammble, but I have strong conviction about MJ being the least of the so called drug problem.


.........agreed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well it depends on how bushy it is, but last year I got almost a pound off the biggest girl.
> Ive never bought seeds, that would take away the some of the fun to me, I love it when one of my girls turns out to be special ;like The beutiful pink bud on that girl.
> boonies somewhat, and yeah i water if it dont rain about 2 times a week. but water comsumption always goes up around here in summer. lots of farms around. So no worries there.
> BUT all said, I do worry a little when they are this big,( i have a wonderful wife and kids to leave behind if caught), easy to see from the air. But I want to live free or die happy. and I live the way I CHOOSE. There Maybe some consaquences some day, but I hope not. I think if I can grow it I ought to be free to do so, I think engirneered drug are trash! crack, herowin, all those man mad drugs maybe should be illegal, but not natural things that are on earth for a purpose. How many millions of years did it take to become the weed we have today! all for what? to be outlawed by a goverment who says Im free but keeps my hands tied when it suits there purpose. who was it that said "Give Me Liberty Or Give Me Death" Thats the way I feel. Sorry guys I rammble, but I have strong conviction about MJ being the least of the so called drug problem.


 
Well said my friend...100%....and those plants are awesome what are you feedN  them at this stage?  and Marijuana is Mother natures way of sayN HIGH.. ..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## mrniceguy

i wish you the best of luck in your grow and in life in general old hippie......and by the way your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Old Hippie

Feeding with M/G every 14 days and super thrive thats it.


----------



## mrniceguy

you know ive always heard mixed things about both mg and superthrive.....and it looks to me old hippie that youve put an end to the debate


----------



## BuddyLuv

I just hope to see some more pink pistil pics this fall! Beautiful flower pics from your last grow O.H. I hope you are getting as much rain as we are this summer, I have to cut my grass twice a week.


----------



## Old Hippie

Not much change but there still BEUTIFUL!


----------



## Hyperbrandon

They kinda look like small trees.  nice grow man


----------



## caseyeffintaylor

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well it depends on how bushy it is, but last year I got almost a pound off the biggest girl.
> Ive never bought seeds, that would take away the some of the fun to me, I love it when one of my girls turns out to be special ;like The beutiful pink bud on that girl.
> boonies somewhat, and yeah i water if it dont rain about 2 times a week. but water comsumption always goes up around here in summer. lots of farms around. So no worries there.
> BUT all said, I do worry a little when they are this big,( i have a wonderful wife and kids to leave behind if caught), easy to see from the air. But I want to live free or die happy. and I live the way I CHOOSE. There Maybe some consaquences some day, but I hope not. I think if I can grow it I ought to be free to do so, I think engirneered drugs are trash! crack, herowin, all those man mad drugs maybe should be illegal, but not natural things that are on earth for a purpose. How many millions of years did it take to become the weed we have today! all for what? to be outlawed by a goverment who says Im free but keeps my hands tied when it suits there purpose. who was it that said "Give Me Liberty Or Give Me Death" Thats the way I feel. Sorry guys I rammble, but I have strong conviction about MJ being the least of the so called drug problem.


Yr my hero 
Your girls are *beautiful!!*


----------



## betterman029

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well it depends on how bushy it is, but last year I got almost a pound off the biggest girl.
> Ive never bought seeds, that would take away the some of the fun to me, I love it when one of my girls turns out to be special ;like The beutiful pink bud on that girl.
> boonies somewhat, and yeah i water if it dont rain about 2 times a week. but water comsumption always goes up around here in summer. lots of farms around. So no worries there.
> BUT all said, I do worry a little when they are this big,( i have a wonderful wife and kids to leave behind if caught), easy to see from the air. But I want to live free or die happy. and I live the way I CHOOSE. There Maybe some consaquences some day, but I hope not. I think if I can grow it I ought to be free to do so, I think engirneered drugs are trash! crack, herowin, all those man mad drugs maybe should be illegal, but not natural things that are on earth for a purpose. How many millions of years did it take to become the weed we have today! all for what? to be outlawed by a goverment who says Im free but keeps my hands tied when it suits there purpose. who was it that said "Give Me Liberty Or Give Me Death" Thats the way I feel. Sorry guys I rammble, but I have strong conviction about MJ being the least of the so called drug problem.


 
We dont have liberty anymore, we have rules and laws that if we live by, we are living "free".  But its bull **** on how people like us who live in the middle of no where could be facing years for growing a couple plants. Its not like we are growing fields upon fields and having slaves harvest them, to then later sell on the street. Were growing to smoke. Plants are natural, NATURE put them there. If theres one thing I fear in this world, its mother nature. Enough of the rambling, those are some nice plants man, motivates me to be better prepared for next season.


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I just hope to see some more pink pistil pics this fall! Beautiful flower pics from your last grow O.H. I hope you are getting as much rain as we are this summer, I have to cut my grass twice a week.


Me Too!
Been dry here, A little rain somedays, mostly me and my waterhose LOL


----------



## Old Hippie

betterman029 said:
			
		

> We dont have liberty anymore, we have rules and laws that if we live by, we are living "free". But its bull **** on how people like us who live in the middle of no where could be facing years for growing a couple plants. Its not like we are growing fields upon fields and having slaves harvest them, to then later sell on the street. Were growing to smoke. Plants are natural, NATURE put them there. If theres one thing I fear in this world, its mother nature. Enough of the rambling, those are some nice plants man, motivates me to be better prepared for next season.


Agreed:48:


----------



## Melissa

*they are a sight to behold ,,what wonderful looking bushes you have there eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Man old hippie,,you are going to need to bring n Paul Bunnion  to chop that forest down..They are looking great..do you grow indors as well?..do you grow ths strain indoors?..thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Old Hippie

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Man old hippie,,you are going to need to bring n Paul Bunnion to chop that forest down..They are looking great..do you grow indors as well?..do you grow ths strain indoors?..thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


NOPE! No indoor growin, never grew these indoors. 
Heres some pics of the stalk.


----------



## [email protected]

uggggg i wish i was that cat haha..... now thats a tree...


----------



## Old Hippie

Took some close ups this morning, think the first one is a hermie? LOL:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah that first pic does look like flowers with Balls..Do you chop the Males when outside? Do you colect pollen?.keep us posted..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Old Hippie

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> yeah that first pic does look like flowers with Balls..Do you chop the Males when outside? Do you colect pollen?.keep us posted..and KEEP M GREEN


I cut males but havent had a hemie till now, i think ill let her,him, IT grow. no seed last year but a few fresh one this year will be ok.


----------



## Hyperbrandon

I can honestly say i have never seen a stalk that big. How old are they?


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> I can honestly say i have never seen a stalk that big. How old are they?


\
Plants are 3 months old, planted the germanated seeds march 20th. planted in ground last mid april.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Took some close ups this morning, think the first one is a hermie? LOL:48:


 
Looks full blown male to me, I see no pistils. Besides you do not want a hermie propagating seeds, they lead to more hermies. That would ruin the fine genetics you have going right now. If you still have seed stock just let a male grow next year, move him away from the rest and just take a few open sacs over to your girls next year.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Very good growing. The stalk is HUGE! Good job.


----------



## tn_toker420

WHOA...Old Hippie is my hero!  I once had grow with a stalk like that but turned out male...I actually carved it into a little pipe, not a long term piece but it was different...smoking weed out of weed   KEEP IT UP OLD HIPPIE


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Looks full blown male to me, I see no pistils. Besides you do not want a hermie propagating seeds, they lead to more hermies. That would ruin the fine genetics you have going right now. If you still have seed stock just let a male grow next year, move him away from the rest and just take a few open sacs over to your girls next year.


Your probly right Buddy, hadnt had that thought Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## [email protected]

i see pistils its oustdie let her be, hermie or female shel put out nice buds.... and if its to seedy its perfect for hashish...


----------



## GrowRebel

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> My only worry is Helocopters! Live on private land on Private road. noone around except in the air. this is my 5th grow here no problem so far. Hope my luck keeps rollin LOL:tokie:



Angels ... and you guys know me ... please continue to Bless and Protect Old Hippie's ladies ... make them invisible to animals and humans ... especially humans in helicopters ... :giggle:
Thank you, thank you, thank you .... :clap:


----------



## KGB30

Nice ladies


----------



## [email protected]

bless.... im athiest sorry, but anyway goodluck sounds safe to me as long as it more then a couple acres... also a plant that big is the perfect camo since it litterally looks like a tree!!


----------



## someguy

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> Say, you didn't trade your cow for those beans by any chance, did you, Jack?


haha, classic. surprised i remembered the reference.


----------



## someguy

ya those stalks are plump. getting some bigguns myself. take care and much dank for ya brrrroooooo!!!


----------



## Old Hippie

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Angels ... and you guys know me ... please continue to Bless and Protect Old Hippie's ladies ... make them invisible to animals and humans ... especially humans in helicopters ... :giggle:
> Thank you, thank you, thank you .... :clap:


Thank You
 I Thought about and im going more Stealthy next year. Will be in deep though( stoned):stoned:  about it all fall, winter and early spring LOL
Todays Pics!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Omg, you literally have trees.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Omg, you literally have trees.



No kidding LOL. Old Hippy, if you need anybody to clean your house or take care of the garden, oh hell even change your socks for you...I am the man!!! I just want to stand under them and look up LOL.


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Yea Old Hippie has inspired me to become an outdoor grower. Your plants are amazing man.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Yea Old Hippie has inspired me to become an outdoor grower. Your plants are amazing man.


Bigger plants , But just dont blame me if ya get caught!:rofl:


----------



## KGB30

Nice rain forest. Can not wait to see more.


----------



## Old Hippie

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No kidding LOL. Old Hippy, if you need anybody to clean your house or take care of the garden, oh hell even change your socks for you...I am the man!!! I just want to stand under them and look up LOL.


Well hope you'll be happy with the pics,  Ill try to keep um commin. I took some pics just for U, layin under and lookin up. and my cats enjoying the shade of my MONSTER Girls. In the 90 here last two weeks


----------



## KGB30

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well hope you'll be happy with the pics, Ill try to keep um commin. I took some pics just for U, layin under and lookin up. and my cats enjoying the shade of my MONSTER Girls. In the 90 here last two weeks


 


I like the way you grow. It's old fashion!!


----------



## mrniceguy

there lookin beautiful old hippie.and they really put on some size


----------



## mrniceguy

i particulary like the pics of the cats relaxing under the trees.... 

keep em green old hippie


----------



## BagSeed

How tall are they now, 9ft?


----------



## KGB30

BagSeed said:
			
		

> How tall are they now, 9ft?


 

They have to be man those are huge. lol


----------



## Old Hippie

BagSeed said:
			
		

> How tall are they now, 9ft?


 I measured my tallest girl and she is 9 foot 3 inches today and stiil got 3 months to grow, harvest mid Oct.and the girl next to her is 5 foot wide! man I cant wait till harvest time UUUUMMMMMMM!


----------



## Old Hippie

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> i particulary like the pics of the cats relaxing under the trees....
> 
> keep em green old hippie


Yeah My Cats Love My Girl Too.:aok:


----------



## mrniceguy

thanks for staying on top of updating this post old hippie, im loving watching these girls grow.


----------



## Tater

That is ridiculous.  Keep growing man.


----------



## IRISH

nice grow brother, can't wait to see em buddin' ...


----------



## FlndrzFlash

I have GOT to get out of the North East and buy that farm down south!!!


----------



## growdammit

I got the same type a farm life you enjoy old hippy, way off the road, plenty of cover but I fear them helicopters too!  I planted less this year under 5 plants is a misdemeanor here.  I get paranoid once my outdoor darlin's start getting over 6 foot as they start dwarfing even the big weeds that I let grow up on purpose!  I even started growing mine in 5 gallon buckets so I can move them as need be.  Of course it might take a backhoe to lift some of the stalks you are putting on!  BRAVO!


----------



## Passenger

Looks like you'll get some nice tree's. Good work.


----------



## zipflip

get some?... wow they already trees lol  i've never seen anythin like it myself. how much u think will yeild off the nine footer now come harvest u'll have enough bud to get thru the winter as well as firewood from scrap lol.  wish mine were that big. mine are in the link below.


----------



## papabeach1

man thats nice!! do you live in dry air area? that remind of my friend s daddy, he grew so much in troy nc,  rest in peace for that guy, hes good man  i did some in my past in 2,000 acres of forest, works good with buckets, I was good at MJ grow runner in that area, until  hunter season, yeah yeah yall know the stories  from what you have on pics, its heaven for me to go there! great sweet job, bet ya have good hide spot, thats sweet too!


----------



## KGB30

Looking Amazon bro. Awesome green thumb can't wait to see more.


----------



## papabeach1

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well hope you'll be happy with the pics,  Ill try to keep um commin. I took some pics just for U, layin under and lookin up. and my cats enjoying the shade of my MONSTER Girls. In the 90 here last two weeks



i wil never forget this one, i remeber my friend in troy he has a tallest male plant its like huggest xmas tree in ny, size of that, yes!   had to look up way up bend my neck  and my chin was UP   that time i was 15 yr old, i did pluck and pluck then pluck little more,  it was sooo LOT of leaves!  i stashed for 2 months, heated 4 min in oven 150 degree,  rolled with blunt, last 3 hours to get over with that blunt, we sleep on the floor with hugh wonder of baked! amazed me about male plant that big ya know?  until 3 years ago, i saw the stump of cut off male plant,  its good memory dawg i lauff every time i look back in my past  its soo exetreme to have expert growers around here keep it up,  we can beat the gov.


----------



## tn_toker420

Wow, you work wonders Old Hipp, i think you and Mother Nature have some kinda deal goin' haha...Ya actually fulfill my bagseed grow with hope...KEEP IT UP AND KEEP IT GREEN


----------



## Old Hippie

My Girls Are lookin GOOD! Gonna Start Bloom Burst from Expert Grow today.


----------



## FlndrzFlash

Hippy, you win, dude! Screw the guys with the McMansions and Porches and Beemers!! You found the secret of a happy life!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Absolutely beautiful Ol' Hippy. Thank you so much for sharing with us all. Do you normally start your bloom burst in July?


----------



## Flyinghigh

Wow What a pretty sight !!!  there nothing like Putting Oxygen back into the air..


----------



## Old Hippie

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful Ol' Hippy. Thank you so much for sharing with us all. Do you normally start your bloom burst in July?


I dont have a date, I wait till i see pistils, then its time for bloom busters.


----------



## KGB30

Sweet Amazon ladies. lol


----------



## bznuts

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> My Girls Are lookin GOOD! Gonna Start Bloom Burst from Expert Grow today.


 
hey hippie nice ladies!!

so you are going to start giving them bloom already? i was thinking about hitting mine with some too but wasnt sure if its too early.


----------



## Old Hippie

bznuts said:
			
		

> hey hippie nice ladies!!
> 
> so you are going to start giving them bloom already? i was thinking about hitting mine with some too but wasnt sure if its too early.


I start when I think they are fixing to start flowering, I use 10/52/10, the high phosphates encourage and stimulate plant and bloom production. worked in past years


----------



## [email protected]

yet again you leave me speechless....


----------



## Old Hippie

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yet again you leave me speechless....


Glad youre enjoyin my girls pics,


----------



## Old Hippie

Heres some more pics Guys and Girls


----------



## BuddyLuv

I am never let down when I visit this thread.


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am never let down when I visit this thread.


Im such a PROUD papa!:farm: 
So I try to spend some quality time with my girls every day:48:


----------



## Larnek

I get pumped every time I see this thread! You make me ridiculously jealous.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I am moving a few of mine today right into the open sunshine. I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!! If I get caught, I wont blame you Ol Hippie


----------



## Old Hippie

Good luck GS, and heres more of my girls


----------



## tn_toker420

It keeps gettin better and better everytime i come back here...Keep It UP and Keep It GREEN...


----------



## crashul

These are monstrous. I'm curious how many hours of sunlight are there now, where you grow?


----------



## Hyperbrandon

I'm so jealous of you ladies Old Hippie. They look great man. The best of luck to your grow.


----------



## Old Hippie

crashul said:
			
		

> These are monstrous. I'm curious how many hours of sunlight are there now, where you grow?


about 14 hours of daylight now and losein about 5 mins a week


----------



## Iron Lotus

VERY nice!!!!!


----------



## BeachWeed420

WOW!!!!!! Thoes are some monstrousities of plants. How tall are thoes ones towering over your shed??? Looks like your gonna have one helluva harvest. I wish I could grow some monster like that around my area but no way to many copters around here! Good luck with the rest of your grow brutha!


----------



## KGB30

Sweet picture Old Hippie. Nice looking ladies.


----------



## bud.uncle

Looking Great OH:goodposting: 

I'm curious as to how you prepared the soil at you patch and your watering/feeding schedule...............


----------



## Old Hippie

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Looking Great OH:goodposting:
> 
> I'm curious as to how you prepared the soil at you patch and your watering/feeding schedule...............


 
 Hi Bud, I till the ground in early march and put lime and fert 13/13/13/on top of the ground so it has time to water in good, then I run the tiller over each spot a week or so before i plant the 1 foot plants in the ground, that i started in M/G potting soil in march. Loose soils is important, it gives roots a soft soil so the roots can spead durin veg so they grow fast and big. I use a mixture of Organic compost and composted manure in the large hole i dig to plant in.

 I only water when they look dry, sometimes i water three times a week sometimes one. the rain determins how often i water, but I always M/G every other Sunday. in june i use epsen salts, 1 tbl spoon spread around each plant. and in july I spread 3 or 4 tbls of 13/13/13/ around them to slow release. in late july or early aug. i start bloom burrst in stead of reg M/G thats about it. Oh And d i give lots of love to my girls too. lol


----------



## Growdude

Wow those look great!  Makes me really want to do some outside.


----------



## Old Hippie

Last night we had a super cell with tornado's and wind inexcess of 65 miles per hour! and very large hail. I lost two of my largest plants:cry: and had to repair my favorite girl who split right down theEDIT middle. I found out that my tallest plant almost 10 foot was a male had a few ball on the top. so i would have pulled him anyway soon as i could have told he was male.but I lost a 8 foot + female. but I still have 11 plants. heres some pics.


----------



## Old Hippie

But I still have girls to make me some good bud!


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Wow man crazy stuff there. Really sucks you lost one. Hey the others look great tho. And that one will hopefully heal right up. Good luck Old Hippie.


----------



## thebest

wow, they are monsterous. Good grow man. Sorry to hear about that one plant but they are still looking crazy


----------



## KGB30

Sorry about the plants getting hurt.  Other ladies looking good.


----------



## FlndrzFlash

Great attitude, dude!! I had to kill my biggest one (4') yesterday cause he had balls!! I know it's the right thing to do, but he was a pretty plant!! Still have 5 and it loks like they are all girls at this point.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Sorry about your loss Ol' Hippy.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Wow man crazy stuff there. Really sucks you lost one. Hey the others look great tho. And that one will hopefully heal right up. Good luck Old Hippie.


 Yeah Its gonna be ok, I'll still be smokin some good bud in oct! but she was my favorite plant, 7 foot tall and 5 foot wide and she smells sooooo good. think it was the type that had those pretty pink pistols???? I thought she look like the plant last year that had um. hey mother nature my have saved my ***! now i dont have a spot where there were 4 huge plants right together. maybe? Hey I still got plenty bud comin LOL


----------



## BuddyLuv

My buddy had a monster split down the middle. He used tree glue and the baby grew back just fine. Might want to think of it in case it happens again. If I remember correctly she was about 9 foot and three of us hold hands couldn't make a circle around her. Stump when we cut her down was about 10 inches. I think that is why I love your grows so much hippy, they remind me of his when we young. Everybody has kids now and we can't be that bold anymore.


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> My buddy had a monster split down the middle. He used tree glue and the baby grew back just fine. Might want to think of it in case it happens again. If I remember correctly she was about 9 foot and three of us hold hands couldn't make a circle around her. Stump when we cut her down was about 10 inches. I think that is why I love your grows so much hippy, they remind me of his when we young. Everybody has kids now and we can't be that bold anymore.


Bein from the big city i grew in closets pre 2000. but ive leaned by doin, to grow outdoors, with super great help from this site. my kids are not kids anymore, but I would like to think growing up with me they understand my way of life and the chances I take. :fid: LOL


----------



## KGB30

Sweet looking ladies Old Hippie


----------



## IRISH

hey hippy, looking sweet man.  dude, your gonna have to get some fence up to hold all the bud on them ladies.:hubba:  i used to make something similar to tomatoe cages out of 2x4 wire, 6' tall. know what i mean? keep up the good work man...


----------



## Old Hippie

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey hippy, looking sweet man. dude, your gonna have to get some fence up to hold all the bud on them ladies.:hubba: i used to make something similar to tomatoe cages out of 2x4 wire, 6' tall. know what i mean? keep up the good work man...


I useally do before they start to bud, bud hadnt yet, BUT i gonna now thanks


----------



## Old Hippie

The girl I doctored up is so far ok, no wilting yet, looks like she want to live, wants to be suckedd deep into my lungs were She can Explode in an Orgasmic mix of chemicals that will blow myEDIT mind! Well see:48:


----------



## KGB30

:clap:


----------



## puffnstuff

bummer man, why don't you clone that girl out and get her back in the ground in several places.
puff


----------



## Old Hippie

I would but im not sure how. i have never cloned a plant. any suggestions? and do I have time? plus my girls have started to flower.


----------



## salzy

wow they are so big i think my cats would love to sleep under those trees that storm made a mess


----------



## puffnstuff

I dont know if it would work if they have started to flower, it might. read a few of the threads on cloneing. It is very very easy to do. basicaly you cut off a branch at a 45 degree angle, dip it in water, then dip it in rootone or any other rooting powder or gel or liquid(it comes in many forms) and then stick it in the dirt and water it. 10-14 days latter it will have grown roots and start growing up again. They can go into flower as soon as they are rooted so if they just started to flower you might get them to live.
puff

edit: I am pretty sure they would live if you brought them indoor and put them under 24 hour light to re-veg them as clones. that woud likely get them to root, then they could go back outside after they are rooted, would take a couple more weeks maybe. I have never re-vegged though. you would have to read up on it. worth a try anyway, I would try if it was my babie, I would even hold their little  hands and talk to them, but im wierd, thats why I'm still up at 4:30. lol


----------



## IRISH

whats happening old hippy? those girls gettin those sexy legs back under em?here comes August.:hubba: . whats the heat lookin like your way? i miss doin my outside grows man. i do have a (few) out, nothin spectacular like i used too. people been moving in around me more and more, making it harder to conceal em. i'll be watching bro. grow em big. ...


----------



## Old Hippie

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> whats happening old hippy? those girls gettin those sexy legs back under em?here comes August.:hubba: . whats the heat lookin like your way? i miss doin my outside grows man. i do have a (few) out, nothin spectacular like i used too. people been moving in around me more and more, making it harder to conceal em. i'll be watching bro. grow em big. ...


Man its HOT here! and I cant wait till Oct. dude, bud drying hanging all around me smelling SSOOOOO good! and being albe to burn some sweet buds, MY bud, thats a pleaser to me man. knowing I grew it, always a better high, with built in enjoyment and pride.:headbang: 
I will try and get some pics up soon.
Oh and thanks for clone info, probley wait to next year to try it.


----------



## KGB30

Look at Bud.Uncle thread on cloning.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hey Yall! todays pics are in and lookin SWEET! flowering too. the girl I fixed is doing good.
 1st 3 are her
ENJOY


----------



## Old Hippie

I love my Girls when they in flower


----------



## Old Hippie

Pics!!!!!


----------



## Old Hippie

And MORE! pics!
 the person is 5' 9"


----------



## Old Hippie

And this is all of todays pics LOL
ENJOY! more in a few days.


----------



## BuddyLuv

As always nice plants Old Hippy!


----------



## thebest

Very nice dude. How tall is the tallest one! lol they are crazy big man. nice grow!


----------



## Tater

Didn't anyone tell you that trees don't produce buds.

*whispering in the background*.... those are what?

My apologies, those are the biggest MJ plants I have ever seen, nice job.


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Looking great man. Cant wait to see them juicy buds.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Looking great man. Cant wait to see them juicy buds.


 Me either! Hope this year is good as the last few.


----------



## Old Hippie

thebest said:
			
		

> Very nice dude. How tall is the tallest one! lol they are crazy big man. nice grow!


Havent mesured but you can see 9' easy. I try and mesure for ya soon.


----------



## puffnstuff

wow, if I walked into someones back yard and saw those plants I would think to myself "those tree's look kinda like pot plants, I wonder what they are?". nice.
puff


----------



## DomsChron

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> wow, if I walked into someones back yard and saw those plants I would think to myself "those tree's look kinda like pot plants, I wonder what they are?". nice.
> puff



LMFAO same here man, saaaame here HAH!


----------



## Old Hippie

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> wow, if I walked into someones back yard and saw those plants I would think to myself "those tree's look kinda like pot plants, I wonder what they are?". nice.
> puff


LOL Thanks Man! I'm startin to feela little lucky, to be me  LOL
Plant in pic 7' tall


----------



## bznuts

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> wow, if I walked into someones back yard and saw those plants I would think to myself "those tree's look kinda like pot plants, I wonder what they are?". nice.
> puff


 
hey thats what i thought last year... "oh, they are so big no one will even know they are pot plants" yea right they took every one of em

:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:

nice ladies. keep it green.


----------



## thebest

bznuts said:
			
		

> hey thats what i thought last year... "oh, they are so big no one will even know they are pot plants" yea right they took every one of em
> 
> :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:
> 
> nice ladies. keep it green.


 
LOL damn that sucks! im sorry to hear that.


----------



## KGB30

Nice Amazon ladie!!lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Big girl. Looks very well taken care of.


----------



## dagnar

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Just a reminder of how my girls did last 2 years. Hope the girls are as good to me this year.
> 
> Were those bud pics from bag seed?


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Man they sure do look good *Old Hippie*. How much longer you think you got?


----------



## GrowRebel

bznuts said:
			
		

> hey thats what i thought last year... "oh, they are so big no one will even know they are pot plants" yea right they took every one of em
> 
> :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:
> 
> nice ladies. keep it green.



Did you have them hidden?  Or were they too big to hide?  How did they find them?


----------



## Old Hippie

dagnar said:
			
		

> Old Hippie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder of how my girls did last 2 years. Hope the girls are as good to me this year.
> 
> Were those bud pics from bag seed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bagseed, all my plants have been bagseed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Man they sure do look good *Old Hippie*. How much longer you think you got?


 oct to mid oct. should all be ready by then


----------



## Old Hippie

Enjoy!


----------



## Old Hippie

Lovely aint they?


----------



## Old Hippie

More to enjoy! It had rained an hour ago.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hope you enjoyed the pics.
Be Kool!


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Hippie how much you think one of those babies is gonna weigh out? They look amazing.


----------



## tn_toker420

Lookin' Great Hipp...My babes are startin to get up  there,but wow nothing like this...Ya grow 'em big whereever you're from, i'll tell ya that...Can't wait for October!!! check out my journal, hopefully i might update it tonite...They've grown so much in the last week i can't believe it, But...They're no Hippy grow ...But One day


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Hippie how much you think one of those babies is gonna weigh out? They look amazing.


not sure , but im expecting a pound off the large ones


----------



## BuddyLuv

Nothing like 3 ft. colas.


----------



## Pothead420

lovely plants nothings better than some good outdoor bud:hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel

:shocked::stoned:Are you going to manicure all that yourself or are you going to have a manicure party?:banana:  ... My back hurts just thinking about all that manicuring ... :bolt:


----------



## Old Hippie

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> :shocked::stoned:Are you going to manicure all that yourself or are you going to have a manicure party?:banana: ... My back hurts just thinking about all that manicuring ... :bolt:


Me and my Lovely wife of 25 years will do it all from Seed to Ash. LOL


----------



## KGB30

Looking good Old Hippie


----------



## bznuts

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Did you have them hidden?  Or were they too big to hide?  How did they find them?



they were not hidden as much as they could of been
the yard wasnt fenced and we back up to a river (where ppl choose to swim durring the summer)
the dank smell is what triggered the theft i believe

...we made a few minor(lol) changes that might  make stealing em a bit tough this year...

we put up an electric fence, and inside that fence are two fairly aggressive and territorial dogs (catahula hounds) that bark like crazy when intruders show up, and then some plants are further protected by a chain link fence with a latchable gate.

when they get real juicy im gunna hafta stay home and keep my eyes and ears peeled.

*dont you guys think they will try again this year? i mean the amount they got last year was insane, and you would think they might try it again. ya think?*

last years lil story...

*last year they took them little by little. each day me and my pops would go to work, a plant or two was gone. so they waited till we left for work huh? well, one day we got pissed off, we acted like we went to work, parked the rig at the store down a few blocks, and crept our way back to our nieghbors house (which is an empty, torn up home that nobody lives in) we arrived in the backroom of the house to find our compound bows right where we left em the night before. with the rubber blunt tips loaded, we sat there waiting.. with a clear view of our ladies, well what was left, for no joke about 5 hours. the bastard(s) never showed!!! ha. oh, and two days later, yes, while at work, they cleaned us out!


i am actually kinda scared this year- in a different way: not because they might take the dank, though that sucks, but because i fear for my own saftey in a way. what do i mean? well, to be short and sweet... 

i hate theives, and am highly protective of my private property. i have had issues with the law in the past and quite frankly cannot afford get myself into a mess. i can picture myself catching a guy this year and having it get ugly. whether it be fighting or whatever. *but what am i to do?  **what would you do? does anyone know what rights i have as a property owner, and how far i can go to protect my property from intruders?... ofcourse that is without ending up in jail.*

any advice would be great

Thanks Guys




                                          :fly:


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

Looking amazing!!! keep it up... cant wait to see them fully budded out.


----------



## jasosebee

great job


----------



## tn_toker420

Looking good Hippy!!! Great actually...I hate to hear about the storm damage...I actually had some accidental self- inflicted damge tying down a girl that was topped...It split right down the middle of the 2 tops 4 or so inches...I was wondering what all measures you took to save your lady??? For now i took a zip-tie and tied it back together...an almost puzzle piece fit...perfect fit actually...But best of luck , sure can't wait till fall!!!  swing by and check out my journal, i finally updated it


----------



## BuddyLuv

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Me and my Lovely wife of 25 years will do it all from Seed to Ash. LOL


Sounds like a fairly good relationship.lol


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fairly good relationship.lol


 A relationship made in heaven just for me, Wonderful!
Shes my soulmate, my life. and loves to smoke dope! my mate!:woohoo:


----------



## sportcardiva

wow looking really nice


----------



## GrowRebel

bznuts said:
			
		

> *but what am i to do?  **what would you do? does anyone know what rights i have as a property owner, and how far i can go to protect my property from intruders?... ofcourse that is without ending up in jail.*
> 
> any advice would be great
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fly:



I would google tresspassing laws and your area ... also call the library ... the reference desk should be able to help you find any laws on that matter ... 

May the Angels protect your ladies from thieves ...


----------



## Old Hippie

Ladys are doin fine some better than others but all is well so far, Flowers everywhere! Will post closeups soon. PEACE
:joint: this hits for U


----------



## tn_toker420

Those babes are lookin' good Hip..Glad ya keepin us updated ...Keep it up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Flyinghigh

Wow Hip those Looks very fine !!  Hope u get to enjoy them this year..
I hate thieves..


----------



## Old Hippie

Enjoy ya'll! My girl are in Heat!:hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

I love my Girls! and  Im ready for some THC!:headbang:


----------



## Old Hippie

My girls love the spot light.:heart:


----------



## tcbud

Awesome!  Beautiful pics fo Beautiful Plants!


----------



## Pothead420

well hippieville u.s.a. seems to have a nice climate because those plants are sweet thats how my last years crop looked nice and bushy not as tall though this year im growing the same strain the f2s he maid last harvest now there beanpoles going skyward and only medium side shoots it would have been a perfect plant to top when it was young the biggest one is like 12ft. tall a little bigger than i planed i wanted 6-8 ft. bushes o well we'll see what i produce cause outdoor nugs are the best the flavour range is so much more broad and the high is very nice you can tell your gonna get a sweet harvest :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> and this is bag seed I know I could buy seeds. but I dont. plant workin on 8 foot tall.


some of the best bud i ever grew was from mid grade brick weed i dont know why knowbody like's to grow em but ive never been disapointed even grown it indoors multiple times it flowered in 8-10 weeks and 1 plant toped to have 4 main colas gave me over a pound dryed and cured of bomb buds im not sure if it was mexican or if it was grown in the u.s. but i would grow it again no problem:hubba: always gave me what i needed


----------



## Old Hippie

tcbud said:
			
		

> Awesome! Beautiful pics fo Beautiful Plants!


THanks! I do love my girls! and I love to get high:joint: LOL
Your buds sure looks nice! check out my old grows and check out the buds I grew.
PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Wow Hip those Looks very fine !! Hope u get to enjoy them this year..
> I hate thieves..


 
:cop: only thieves I worry about LOL


----------



## 420FREEDOM

i ALWAYS LOVE TO SEE THAT SYMETRICAL BRANCHING


----------



## Old Hippie

:ccc: Feelin Right and outa sight!
My girls swelling up and gettin tight!
come on OCTOBER!:yay:


----------



## Old Hippie

Can't not show these girls! LOL


----------



## Pothead420

pics 4-5 look identicle to some i took that i posted yours just look more sativa  it looks like yours are starting to bud
. mine just started putting out all the small vegitation along the stems starting to bulk up and flower soon hopefully
but you do have some sweet ladies should have lots of killer smoke:hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> pics 4-5 look identicle to some i took that i posted yours just look more sativa it looks like yours are starting to bud
> . mine just started putting out all the small vegitation along the stems starting to bulk up and flower soon hopefully
> but you do have some sweet ladies should have lots of killer smoke:hubba:


Thanks!
Expecting a GREAT harvest! already getting my dry room (barn)lol, ready.
I think the bloom burst at FIRST sign of flower helps me start to flower.
and I have Tall trees on either side of my plants-yard , so I harvest
earlier,sun sets earlier on my land, you can go to the main rd. and its sunny for almost an hour more. Really


----------



## nikimadritista

Hippie Man - monster is the right word for those  
Nice!


----------



## tn_toker420

Monster is exactly the right word for those...It's unbelievable man, wow...Hippie do you use anything to brace your plants after starting flower to keep from collapsing under their own weight??? It looks like your have a few boards propped up against them right now, but i was thinkin' that was to support the damaged plants from the storm...Great Grow tho Hip, Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Pothead420

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Expecting a GREAT harvest! already getting my dry room (barn)lol, ready.
> I think the bloom burst at FIRST sign of flower helps me start to flower.
> and I have Tall trees on either side of my plants-yard , so I harvest
> earlier,sun sets earlier on my land, you can go to the main rd. and its sunny for almost an hour more. Really


thats probably why yours look like they started flowering and mine dont there getting bathed in sun and you have lots of shade all i know is we both are going to be very happy farmers come october


----------



## KGB30

They are a looking giantish... Nice grow Old Hippie.


----------



## Old Hippie

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Monster is exactly the right word for those...It's unbelievable man, wow...Hippie do you use anything to brace your plants after starting flower to keep from collapsing under their own weight??? It looks like your have a few boards propped up against them right now, but i was thinkin' that was to support the damaged plants from the storm...Great Grow tho Hip, Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


That was the storm damage, she was leannin way over, but YES I tie heavy limbs to the center stalk and stake. I use a small fence under some, just to hold the bottom off the ground. but i have strong plants usealy, they dont need much help, atleast not so far. I like to mess with them as little as posible, if they can hold there wait, i let them. LOL
I check my plants daily too.


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Yo Hippie hows it going man. Them ladies sure do look great. Cant wait to see some big ol buds man. Yo how many times do you feed them. And what are your feeding them. I just started my girls on a 20-30-20 MG Bloom Burst.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Yo Hippie hows it going man. Them ladies sure do look great. Cant wait to see some big ol buds man. Yo how many times do you feed them. And what are your feeding them. I just started my girls on a 20-30-20 MG Bloom Burst.


Hey Hyper, I use bloom burst by Expert grow  10-52-10 , im feeding BB every 10 days now, I go back to regular MG in sept every other week, with bloom burst in between. BUT! im never on a schedule that i can keep right, i just try to get close, LOL:joint:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

nice trees yer cultivating, Hippie :aok:

wish mine could have gone outside sooner than they did so they could have vegged more and gotten huge like yers...

look forward to the flowering pics :hubba:


----------



## IRISH

lookin' good old hippie.:hubba: ... cant wait to see the buds'...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

Omg thats huge.... i was talking about ur plants and whats in my pants  LOL im hiighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FourTwenty

nice looking plants hippie


----------



## Old Hippie

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Omg thats huge.... i was talking about ur plants and whats in my pants  LOL im hiighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
Smoke on Dude!:ccc: 
And Thanks, I cant wait to smoke dim Budz!:bong2:


----------



## liermam

Dude I can't even imagine trimming those monsters!


----------



## someguy

wwwhhhoooooaaaaa! those ladies are massive. very nice!


----------



## [email protected]

massive more like ENORMOUS or however its spelt, man old hippy what do you do with all that trim i bet you almost want to throw it away, do you make hash?


----------



## Old Hippie

[email protected] said:
			
		

> massive more like ENORMOUS or however its spelt, man old hippy what do you do with all that trim i bet you almost want to throw it away, do you make hash?


 :rofl: No hash, just give it away, we smoked a grocery bag full this year of the bud leaves wanting on smoke from this years girls.LOL
Pics soon!
PEACE


----------



## tn_toker420

How do you store your leaves and such Hippy??? I always try to save some like you said, and try to keep it in a gallon zippy , air-tight as possible...Got a better way mang??? Tends to lose what little taste it has by the time i get around to smokin' it...It tends not to be very tasty anyways...just thought i'd ask...Can't wait for an update ! Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## tcbud

Got to love those bud leaves for smokin when the good bud runs out.  Thanks for droping by my thread and leaving a comment.......


----------



## Abso

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> How do you store your leaves and such Hippy??? I always try to save some like you said, and try to keep it in a gallon zippy , air-tight as possible...Got a better way mang??? Tends to lose what little taste it has by the time i get around to smokin' it...It tends not to be very tasty anyways...just thought i'd ask...Can't wait for an update ! Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...



Just seal it your best and freeze.


----------



## BeachWeed420

Wowza! Thoes are the nicest plants Ive seen outside by far brutha! Keep up the excellent werk!


----------



## Old Hippie

Hi smokers. I have 11 plants and here they are!
and how tall they were on 8/10


----------



## Abso

That is going to be one impressive harvest, .


----------



## tn_toker420

Jeeeezz...Those are ginormous!  Great pics Hippie...Thanks for throwin in the measurements of those ladies  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Melissa

*mouthwatering lol :48:*


----------



## Old Hippie

:banana:


----------



## Old Hippie

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> How do you store your leaves and such Hippy??? I always try to save some like you said, and try to keep it in a gallon zippy , air-tight as possible...Got a better way mang??? Tends to lose what little taste it has by the time i get around to smokin' it...It tends not to be very tasty anyways...just thought i'd ask...Can't wait for an update ! Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


I have sooooo much bud leaf I can only freeze about four gallon bags at a time so I put more in when i take one out (dated), but freezing is best I think. I useally have about 12 gallons or so. lol, Oh I give most away. and THANKS every one for stoppin by, I love to brag on my girls.


----------



## nikimadritista

Nice work Hippie! Stay out of trouble man!


----------



## IRISH

what's up 'ol hippie? you got braggin' rights' there dog, hands' down. that third pic above looks like a tree man. good luck on those, and pray for no more high winds'. although, they could prolly withstand a small hurricane now. ...


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Yo Old Hippie. Do you yell timber when you cut those trees down? lol
Looking great man. Keep us posted.


----------



## KGB30

:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: 

Tasty!!


----------



## T-Bone

yo bro, i hope you have a cable system in place for when those branches start a'sagin'! Cause right now you are lookin' at some serious Dank my friend. not only are those ginormous, but you can times ten those as hugantic. Sirously though. i can't wait till harvet pics arrive and sorry in advance for the rumitoid arthritis that your hands are about to encounter after all the trimming, even if you have a trimm party. peace
~T-bone


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Yo Old Hippie. Do you yell timber when you cut those trees down? lol
> Looking great man. Keep us posted.


:rofl: :rofl: Now thats funny I dont care who ya R!
I may have to this year doh, 4 reel.


----------



## clanchattan

damnation!!!!!
B-E-A uiful


----------



## Old Hippie

T-Bone said:
			
		

> yo bro, i hope you have a cable system in place for when those branches start a'sagin'! Cause right now you are lookin' at some serious Dank my friend. not only are those ginormous, but you can times ten those as hugantic. Sirously though. i can't wait till harvet pics arrive and sorry in advance for the rumitoid arthritis that your hands are about to encounter after all the trimming, even if you have a trimm party. peace
> ~T-bone


Thanks! I cant wait to have harvest to show, (and smoke!)
I usealy harvest 1 or 2 plants aweek. I start in oct.takes most of the month, but its a labor of love tho. I enjoy playin with my girls.
Oh and i have tied alot of the limbs to the center stake, and will as needed from here on till harvest.


----------



## clanchattan

cant beat the yield outside. i just beat my 400w setup with a hammer (kidding). i love growin outside. nice oaks hippie


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

very nice bushes you are growing, Hippie


----------



## Old Hippie

Thanks Ya'll I love my Girls.:heart:


----------



## tcbud

time to start drolling folks...Hippy's plants are putting on FLOWERS!


----------



## CasualGrower

Truly Beautiful Hippie.....

 The wife and I are gonna move in the next year or so.... I wanna be your neighbor..and apprentice hehehe .

I cannot wait till I don't have neighbors.


----------



## KGB30

As usuall they look sweet buddy


----------



## Old Hippie

More to come, shot alot of pics the last couple days. hope ya dont get bored lookin.LOL:48:


----------



## Melissa

*keep em coming ill never get bored staring at your trees  there magnificent :48:*


----------



## Old Hippie

This and and last post are from the 14th ,ones I took today next!:banana:By the way my camera been changing at noon instead of midnite,LOL still aint set that b.....  I mean thang


----------



## [email protected]

melissa said:
			
		

> *keep em coming ill never get bored staring at your trees there magnificent :48:*


 
me two.


----------



## Old Hippie

ENJOY YA"LL!:farm:


----------



## Old Hippie

theres still more pics


----------



## Old Hippie




----------



## Old Hippie

only one more LOL


----------



## Old Hippie

Hope you enjoyed my Ladies:ciao:


----------



## KGB30

Excellent pictures take buddy.. Sweet grow.


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW HIPPIE...Those girls are puttin' on the weight fast...Nice lookin' tress , it can't get any better than that mang  ...Keep those pics comin'...


----------



## tn_toker420

Oh yeah, i was wondering what you used to take the close-up micro shots...Is it just your camera, or did you use one of those jewelers' loupe ???


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Those are some monsters. Give me a call when they are finished and i'll help you haul some off.


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep: they just get better and better and more magnificent with each new set of pics :tokie:
can i borrow your green thumb? *


----------



## Larnek

My jealousy never abates.. Just when I think I'm over it you come back it kick it up a notch. I can only hope to one day get to play outside with the likes of those.


----------



## BuddyLuv

more pink, nice


----------



## Old Hippie

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, i was wondering what you used to take the close-up micro shots...Is it just your camera, or did you use one of those jewelers' loupe ???


Hey TN, I use a lens off a cheap microscope my son had , it works pretty good. I just put it in front of my camera and click.


----------



## zipflip

WOW   they bout the size  of lilac tree's yo...  aint ever seen any that big before. did u do some gene splicing an introduce the slephantitus in em  lol   i'm in total aww


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

Wow. Congratulations, you officially have ******* monsters! lol I hope I have some bushes like that one day. Very nice work


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

What strain do you have there?


----------



## tn_toker420

I think if ihad to say, it'd be Damnation's Lephantitus "Haze"<--insert what sounds better hippy  :stoned: ...I have a microscope around here i never used, i never got the batteries for it to work...I dunno if it'd work or not...Maybe if it was mid-day and lotta light...I'll try that, i've been tryin to get a jewler's loupe or just anything i can check out my trichs with, but i don't have hardly any resorces...Can't wait for the next batch of babes


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Wow they look like there packing on the wait there Old Hippie. Cant wait to get the good ol smoke report.


----------



## tn_toker420

Hippie, ya sure ya still got all your girls...Ya know they've been sayin they found Bigfoot


----------



## Old Hippie

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> What strain do you have there?


:confused2: I dont have the slightest Idea? I have been useing seeds from my 2006 grow, and i had about 10 seed from the pink pistol ladie from last year.  And I get seeds from a friend who buys bags, if they get some killer they save me some seeds i Never know much about them. but i always save my plant seeds, what few i find to germ the next year.
Thanks for asking and stoppin bye!:48:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

That's pretty awesome. It's like christmas, you don't know what your getting lol


----------



## tn_toker420

Looks like another nice day herre in Hippieville ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Hipp...


----------



## Old Hippie

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hippie, ya sure ya still got all your girls...Ya know they've been sayin they found Bigfoot


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good One!


----------



## KGB30

Nice tree Hippie.lol


----------



## Old Hippie

Heres a pic that I really like, more to come later. 
PEACE


----------



## BuddyLuv

Hippy, if they ever make weed legal I want some of those pink hair bud seeds.


----------



## Old Hippie

Its from this plant.


----------



## BuddyLuv

oohhhh ahhhh, pretty! Does it have all leaves of three? I forget what they call that.


----------



## Old Hippie

Idont know? I'll check tomorrow for ya.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Thanks man and keep the MJ porn coming.


----------



## KGB30

Yummmmm..lol


----------



## tn_toker420

Ya just can't help but love the pink ladies...I had a pinkish /lavender looking buds on one girl 2 years ago...Actually was my least favorite smokin' wise ...After she dried, it wasn't soo perdy...Looking Great Tho Hipp, drop by some of that green-thumb in my grow sometime :hubba: ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Old Hippie

Enjoy my ladies!


----------



## Old Hippie

heres a few more!


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep: :yeahthat:


----------



## IRISH

is that a 2x4 holding that 'tree' up in second to last pic hippie? ...
man, gonna have buds' big as landscape timbers'...:hubba: ...


----------



## Old Hippie

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> is that a 2x4 holding that 'tree' up in second to last pic hippie? ...
> man, gonna have buds' big as landscape timbers'...:hubba: ...


 
Thats A 2X6 man, Thats the plant that had gotten broke, she was leanin real bad. she's OK now tho.
:banana: 
PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> oohhhh ahhhh, pretty! Does it have all leaves of three? I forget what they call that.


Hey Buddy, The Colas on that plant have all leaves of three, but the fan leaves are 5. ?:confused2: Didnt notice the cola leaves till you said something tho. all I know is she's a pretty lady, reminds me of my wife.:hubba:


----------



## Hyperbrandon

You no Hippie my lady has 3,5,7,9,10, and 11 fan leaves. Its seems the bigger the Leaf the more fan.

Looking great man. I wish I would have grown a little more then I did this year. It looks like you'll be set for some time.


----------



## longtimegrower

Hey old hippie plants look great and fry me up a mess of that okra. The mother in law gave me a mess today in going to cook tomorrow night for the wife and me. I will say you have mighty big nads growing that much in the yard. I would be scared out of my mind here to many people looking around. May the luck be with you. Slim


----------



## crashul

Holy Moses! They are gigantic. How much do you expect from one of those monsters (roughly)? :holysheep:


----------



## KGB30

Hippie sweet flowering


----------



## risktaker27

wow thos plants are crazy big keep up the good work hippie


----------



## Pothead420

hey old hippie them plants look great gotta love outdoor growing get some monster plants that yield enough bud to last a good while. also the flavours and smells that outdoor buds have are great more complex than indoor bud keep up the great work hippie check out my "08" monsters:hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

crashul said:
			
		

> Holy Moses! They are gigantic. How much do you expect from one of those monsters (roughly)? :holysheep:


I realy dont know, but im hopein for around 5 LBS total.:hubba: 
PEACE


----------



## FlndrzFlash

I stand in awe!!!


----------



## IRISH

300dth reply. looking like monsters' bro.:hubba: ...


----------



## trillions of atoms

beautiful hippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Hippie

My ladies are puttin on some wait now! enjoy!:48:


----------



## Old Hippie

:lama: :smoke1:


----------



## tn_toker420

I tell ya what Hippie...I love this time of year  ...I hope my girls fatten up real quick like yours...Oh it's gonna be a wonderfull autumn ...But i was wantin' to ask ya if you've ever heard that MG can cause a lack of sex drive/impotency in males...Somethin' about the Pn or somethin...Drop in my journal and read up , tell me what you think...


----------



## BuddyLuv

Pink


----------



## Old Hippie

My plant is swelling nicely!


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Look its a Redwood. No no..... its a Sequoia. Wait OK!!! ummm its Cannabis? 

Lol man OH they look great. Your plants amaze me in every post.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great as always OH. :aok: Moved this over to the Grow Journal section for ya as you requested.  *


----------



## risktaker27

`just looking at thos hugh colas are making me thirsty. great job hippie


----------



## KGB30

Man there flowers are worth painting them... Awesome grow buddy


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Look its a Redwood. No no..... its a Sequoia. Wait OK!!! ummm its Cannabis?
> Lol man OH they look great. Your plants amaze me in every post.


 
Youre Such a comedian Brandon LOL
 Thanks for the compliments
(my spilling sux) LOL,  Im happy with this years girls. They sure are gettin fat tho.:hubba:  
Here's a toke mang, Enjoy!
:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms

I agree brandon! ...beautiful everytime!


----------



## DomsChron

Looks GREAT man! nice PINK pistils!


----------



## BuddyLuv

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Youre Such a comedian Brandon LOL
> Thanks for the compliments
> (my spilling sux) LOL, Im happy with this years girls. They sure are gettin fat tho.:hubba:
> Here's a toke mang, Enjoy!
> :48:


 
Like the saying goes, " fat girls need love too".


----------



## time4tokin20s

That's getting it done!


----------



## clanchattan

#%$#$$*^#$ (mutters under breath), removes jaw from floor and says ''dammitman''. this is better than porn.


----------



## DomsChron

Be careful about those yellow leaves. Your better safe than sorry. Could be early signs of being root-bound. Or maybe lack of nitrates. Remember, a LITTLE  bit of nitrates during flower is good. Too much will hold it back from flower but not enough will cause leaves to yellow off and die a little earlier than usual (not bad just sayin if you want color change keep that thing well fed until like a little later in flower. Then lay off the nitrates and give it more P! Subcool says a flowers fav. food is P so EAT UP!!!  cant wait for more updates.

Too bad those pink pistils will die off and turn orange come harvest. It blows especially when you have such a cool strain like that.


----------



## tn_toker420

Hippie...You've got on unbelievably green thumb my friend...Those girls are looking soooo good...I wish mine was fattenin' up that quick...I appreciate ya droppin by the journal and leavin' your 2 cents on the MG topic...It works wonders imo...i can't wait to see what these beasts bring in! When ya plannin' to harvest your first lady ??? Do you usually harvest each plant different amount of times ??? like one late sep. sum beginning of Oct. a couple later in Oct...? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...although ya sure don't need my advice  , but if ya get time swing by check out my last update see what you think...i'm startin' to see alot of color, actually some pinkish red on some stems and leafs , a bunch of purp branches ...Ya think they'd want more P by the looks???


----------



## zipflip

WOWWWW MAN THEY FAT AS HELL.   absolutely beutiful hip


----------



## bombbudpuffa

OH you take some great shots. Plants look amazing!


----------



## mistisrising

How is it that I start with sexed plants a foot tall as soon as the weather permits, and I still can't come up with anything near that size? 

Hats off to you...

Nice photography, too.


----------



## Old Hippie

I love my girls! ENJOY!:farm:


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: :48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great as always OH. :aok: It's hard to beleive that harvest time is almost around the corner already. :hubba: *


----------



## thugluv420

Now that's what im talking about those girls are beautiful, thats what my garden looks like now will they survive all the way tell harvest outside? the weather is starting to get cold here in Oregon. They are already in the buddin process.


----------



## Passenger

they're looking good hippie  nice work


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Amazing as always Ol' Hippy  
How are the temperatures your way? We had 44 this morning, the plants are getting fat like you said, putting on their fall wardrobe lol.


----------



## Old Hippie

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great as always OH. :aok: It's hard to beleive that harvest time is almost around the corner already. :hubba: *


I Know! I cant wait.  Thanks for movin this thread too TBG, Looks as tho it gonna be a good harvest here in Hippieville!


----------



## Old Hippie

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Amazing as always Ol' Hippy
> How are the temperatures your way? We had 44 this morning, the plants are getting fat like you said, putting on their fall wardrobe lol.


 its still pretty warm here in Hippieville averageis 85 day-65to70 at night its usealy stays ok (stays above 40) thru oct 1 here, it has the last five years anyway.
thanks for stoppin by man.:48:


----------



## slowmo77

man those things are nice.


----------



## tn_toker420

Hippieville...Here I Come! haha...Man Hipp, you take some great shots i tell ya'...And those buds are just mind blowing ...i'm loving it! Keep 'em Comin'


----------



## KGB30

Oh m an they are so tasty.lol


----------



## clanchattan

yum, yum, yum, said the big hungry bear!!!


----------



## Abso

Now they are getting REALLY impressive, .


----------



## FlndrzFlash

When will you harvest them?


----------



## Old Hippie

FlndrzFlash said:
			
		

> When will you harvest them?


Ill Start 1st of Oct. it usealy takes a couple weeks, to get it all cut and hung.
:48: PEACE


----------



## megan23247

*Can I come help hang it? lol.  Man Hippie you have some serious **** growing there I bet you cant wait to harvest IMO thats the best part is getting high with a buddy trimming your babies up to hang.  Good job buddy. *


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

those look like trees!!! haha


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep: 
i want to get lost amongst your trees 
:48:  :48:  :48:  :48:*


----------



## Old Hippie

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Can I come help hang it? lol. Man Hippie you have some serious **** growing there I bet you cant wait to harvest IMO thats the best part is getting high with a buddy trimming your babies up to hang. Good job buddy. *


YEP! me and my Bestest friend ever (my wife) work together all day sometimes durin harvest just Trimin, haning buds talking about harvest's past and SMOKIN Fresh dried weed! I'm a Lucky man. Beutiful Wife and Beutiful Buds to play with.:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

God I wish I had a place in the sticks.


----------



## megan23247

*Yep Hippie that is the life I must say. What a lucky man you are to have a hot wifey, some HUGE Tree plants (lol), and your bestfriend to help you smoke um and trim um...So where do me and my KiKi fit in? lol.  You must live deep in da woods to have such huge plants.  If I could grow outside I would want my plants as large as yours man thats for sure.  I honestly didnt even know plants could get that big till I saw a grow room in a magazine last month that harvested 50 pounds of pot every two weeks and those plants literally looked liked real trees it was crazy. *


----------



## Old Hippie

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Yep Hippie that is the life I must say. What a lucky man you are to have a hot wifey, some HUGE Tree plants (lol), and your bestfriend to help you smoke um and trim um...So where do me and my KiKi fit in? lol. You must live deep in da woods to have such huge plants. If I could grow outside I would want my plants as large as yours man thats for sure. I honestly didnt even know plants could get that big till I saw a grow room in a magazine last month that harvested 50 pounds of pot every two weeks and those plants literally looked liked real trees it was crazy. *


LOL I never seen any this big till I grew them. LOL:farm:
PS they'll be plenty of pictures so you can almost feel like youre helpin.LOL


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Man them ladies are looking fantastic Old Hippie. How many in total do you have left? And what is you estimated yield on this grow.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Man them ladies are looking fantastic Old Hippie. How many in total do you have left? And what is you estimated yield on this grow.


Hey Brandon, Thanks for the compliments and I hope to get 5 or 6 pounds out of my ten plants. I got about 4 1/2 pounds last year, it only lasted till june, I hope to get enough to last till Oct this year. LOL AND I'm not giving away so much this year either, Wife Says I'm to generous with my bud. but I like my friend to be able to get high too. Oh well, I'll just tell them they have to come over to get stoned. Antisapation is driving me wild!:dancing:


----------



## Old Hippie

Enjoy the flowers!


----------



## Old Hippie

Man 4 more weeks, its gettin close ya'll!:yay:


----------



## TrailerTrashed

Beautiful. IMO Much Love.


----------



## zipflip

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Yep Hippie that is the life I must say. What a lucky man you are to have a hot wifey, some HUGE Tree plants (lol), and your bestfriend to help you smoke um and trim um...So where do me and my KiKi fit in? lol. You must live deep in da woods to have such huge plants. If I could grow outside I would want my plants as large as yours man thats for sure. I honestly didnt even know plants could get that big till I saw a grow room in a magazine last month that harvested 50 pounds of pot every two weeks and those plants literally looked liked real trees it was crazy. *


 
wat magazine was it in?  i wanna see that tree.  maybe i can find it online and post for all to see as well.


----------



## Old Hippie

Zip ask megan she has a thread , I'de like to see those b.....s too!:hubba:


----------



## DomsChron

I've never seen such a pretty hue to a pistil than this man! Nice grow!


----------



## tn_toker420

Amazing pics Hippie...Can't get a whole lot better than that...How many hours of work ya think you've put into taking care of these girls ??? I don't know about you, but it's always been tedious work keeping a plant good and healthy out in mother nature, especially if different plots and areas...I guarantee whatever ya've put into it, it'll be well worth the effort  ...it always is


----------



## trillions of atoms

you near the blue ridge


----------



## Old Hippie

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> you near the blue ridge


Nope. But why do you ask?:joint:


----------



## trillions of atoms

because the bear back beast from the east lives there


----------



## someguy

youve got a dang magical forest. to date you grow the largest ladies ive ever seen. im not helpin you trim, dont ask haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn them ladies are huge.  Were counting the days as well OH. :hubba:  *


----------



## Old Hippie

someguy said:
			
		

> youve got a dang magical forest. to date you grow the largest ladies ive ever seen. im not helpin you trim, dont ask haha


Thats OK Guy, Ive got my Lovely wife, and Megan said she wants to help trim. So Im set. LOL Besides I love to play with the Ladies, cant get enough of dat!   
Thanks TBG that means alot.:headbang2: 
And Atoms, R U the Beast?:doh: 
Peace


----------



## Old Hippie

My Lovely Ladies :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:
 :farm:


----------



## Old Hippie

:yay: TRICS!


----------



## Old Hippie

Hope I took enough pics LOL Enjoy!:lama:


----------



## zipflip

I'm speechless man.  wow.    urs put mine to shame. lol.  i got new pix up on mine too lol.  nothin near urs tho lol. but hey im a first timer an i'm givin it my all tho an thats wat counts right. 
  excellent ladies man... loved the show too


----------



## Old Hippie

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Man them ladies are looking fantastic Old Hippie. How many in total do you have left? And what is you estimated yield on this grow.


Brandon, I've got 10 ladies now, one of the smaller plants started dying and I just pulled her this week, last thurs. She was root bound, in clayish soil. got 2 oz of baby buds LOL. I hope to get 5 pounds after all is havested . (really HOPEIN for more LOL) but 5 pounds will safice.
Four more weeks! and I cant wiat!:headbang2: 
Peace
 WOW over 5,000 views! My personal record for view on one thread:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Old Hippie

zipflip said:
			
		

> I'm speechless man. wow. urs put mine to shame. lol. i got new pix up on mine too lol. nothin near urs tho lol. but hey im a first timer an i'm givin it my all tho an thats wat counts right.
> excellent ladies man... loved the show too


Keep growin Green man, We all we're first time growers in the past. you're doin fine man.
:48:


----------



## MercyEternity

Your plants have their own unique qualities and they all look different. Those are sun bathing beauties!


----------



## Old Hippie

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> Your plants have their own unique qualities and they all look different. Those are sun bathing beauties!


Thanks, I think I've been blessed by the Refer Gods again This year.
PEACE
:48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Holy crap OH them ladies get bigger and bigger everytime ya post. From the looks of things your gonna be trimming for a year come harvest time. :hubba:   If ya need some help just give a yell.  *


----------



## Mutt

WOW put my butt a cabin in the middle of that forest and I'd die a happy man. 
Lookin great Hippie.


----------



## longtimegrower

Yo hippie do you just use new seeds you collect each year or do you pollinate a few branches of this years grow to have seeds for next year. The reason i ask is I grew from bagseed 10 years in a row but i pollinated a couple buds on my best plant each time and the plants seemed to get biger and better each time. I know some will argue that but to me the plants seemed to get more and more use to there area each year. Great looking crop. Some think it takes little effort to grow great plants but its a huge amount of work. Good luck with the next 30 days. Slim.


----------



## tn_toker420

They're gettin' BIG!  These next few weeks are so great, can't help but to love it  ...Can't wait to see how the harvest goes and final weight...I also was wonderin' about the seeds, if you grow from the last crop of just seeds you've gotten that year..??? Keep it Up Hippie


----------



## Old Hippie

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Yo hippie do you just use new seeds you collect each year or do you pollinate a few branches of this years grow to have seeds for next year. The reason i ask is I grew from bagseed 10 years in a row but i pollinated a couple buds on my best plant each time and the plants seemed to get biger and better each time. I know some will argue that but to me the plants seemed to get more and more use to there area each year. Great looking crop. Some think it takes little effort to grow great plants but its a huge amount of work. Good luck with the next 30 days. Slim.


Hey LG, I use my seeds what few I get, BUT, I have Friends that save me seeds from any KILLER they get. I usealy germ about 100 seeds and try and get 25 strong seedlings, plants, out of them. but I usealy keep the seedlings from MY seeds Marked. BUt, I like the surprise of wacthing a plant grow into Whatever Mystery strain i have. For being Huge I have allways had some plants over 6 feet tall the last 5 years. Thanks for wacthing my ladies grow.
*PEACE*
:48: 
:joint:


----------



## Old Hippie

Over 5100 views! :yay: Im Honored Ya'll, its my personal best. Thanks


----------



## tn_toker420

Hippie, Thank you man...It's a pleasure being able to watch monsters like this grow  ...Mine are getting pretty plump now, i'm surprised ...I've gotta sativa lookin dom that's still yet to form complete buds but budsites, that's hitting 7 foot right now...But Keep us Updated, the next couple weeks are gonna be great!


----------



## GrowRebel

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Hey Hyper, I use bloom burst by Expert grow  10-52-10 , im feeding BB every 10 days now, I go back to regular MG in sept every other week, with bloom burst in between. BUT! im never on a schedule that i can keep right, i just try to get close, LOL:joint:



... as usual hippy ... you put us all to shame ...  ... I am wondering why you go back to MG in sept?  ... to keep them green? :farm:... last feeding I had to use MG and the MG bloom builder ... it's only 15-30-15 ... that was all that was available in the stores in this area ... they sell the 52 P in Cleveland ... do you think I should get that?:huh:  I know you don't have any set schedule for feeding, but it must be the soil preparations that help get your ladies so big ... plus you were able to plant in april ... I had to wait until mid may ... yours had a month head start ... still ... I'm not sure I could get my plants as tall and wide as yours ... my plants ranged from 6 inches to a foot when planted ... the tallest is over 6 ft ... but not much width to it ... I'm hoping for a pound or more from 12 plants ... but I'm not sure I will get a high yield from them ... in fact I have my doubts ... last year with 8 plants I got a yield of 11 oz ... the hight of the plants ranged from 3ft to 6 ft ... I didn't feed as mush as this year so hopefully that will make a difference ... how do you do it?  Must be the prep work and the extra veg time ... :confused2:

:bong2:


----------



## risktaker27

totally insane lol my hats off to the master thos girls look awsome Hippie :holysheep:


----------



## Old Hippie

Thanks Risktaker, and Growrebel, I think its the Composted cow manure i put under the plant for the root to grow in? and i go back to reg M/G cause the bloom burst is only needed to get them blooming good. imo. I really think my soil is GREAT and prepared well in advance of my planting, and 4 months of vegging. 
 OR the Refer Gods just LOVE me.:farm: 
:48:
Oh and early topping make them bushout. I top when there about 2foot tall.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I say next year aim for a 20 ft monster hippie. If anyone can do it, it will be you.


----------



## FourTwenty

gonna be a great harvest for you


----------



## risktaker27

lol  yea go for it hippie


----------



## Alistair

It ain't going to be a sad year.  I hope this will be enough to keep you in smoke.  Remember telling us that you ran out last year?  As for this year? Well...


----------



## Old Hippie

*I hope I have a little more this year, OR give away a little less. LOL
:yeahthat: :farm: :ccc: :yay: :banana: :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up OH. :ciao: You have a green farmer thumb that's for sure. :farm: It's always good to give some away to friends. :aok: Every year we hook up two friends with clones or regular plants from seed and they give us some bud back in return.   Anyway everything looks great as always. :aok: *


----------



## Old Hippie

This weeks pics Ya'll.:smoke1: 
Thanks TBG


----------



## Old Hippie

Enjoy!:48:


----------



## megan23247

*My goodness Hippie.  Your plants just keep getting bigger and bigger man!  Look like shade trees lol.  Hows kitty?*


----------



## tn_toker420

SUPER! The girls are lookin' fantastic  ...Seems i might wanna try preppin' my soil next year as you did   One day Hip, i'll catch up w/ ya  ...My thumbs still got a little brown on it :rofl: ...Welp, Keep it Up buddy, Keep us Updated


----------



## KGB30

Lighting flowers!!! Man they are putting on the weight.lol


----------



## BuddyLuv

Call me gay all you want but I love PINK!


----------



## someguy

queer, j/k. anywho im dumbfounded. just from pics. im at a lost for words...


----------



## Old Hippie

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *My goodness Hippie. Your plants just keep getting bigger and bigger man! Look like shade trees lol. Hows kitty?*


Hey, My kitties are fine, lovein the shade of my big ladies. LOL:48:


----------



## GrowRebel

Hippy ... I planted some bagseed I got from a friend ... the mother was really nice buzz and taste ... there were two different bagseed I planted ... the second one I got I harvest last week ... (indoor grow) ... the first looks like it takes a while to mature so I haven't tried it yet ... anyway ... the second one was terrible ... not much of a buzz at all ... have you experience anything like that with your bagseed? ... I'm hoping for different results with the first one ... I have one growing indoors and one out ... the outdoor one is 5ft 8 ... so I'm hoping this one will be like the mother ... :hubba:  What is your view on this ...


----------



## zipflip

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Hey, My kitties are fine, lovein the shade of my big ladies. LOL:48:


 
i brought one my males home once whole. stood it up like an xmas tree in my kitchen and my 2 cats went bezerk like it were catnip or somethin. they started to munch on the leaves like they was crack heads and the plant was their crack lol  so i pulled a bunch leaves off an laid them on the floor and it ebetertained my cats for hours literally until they shredded the crap ot them and i had to spend an hour or so finding al the leaves whole and peices of them thruout the house.
  i wish i had a video camera then. i need to get a good one someday when i can aford it tho.


----------



## risktaker27

looking very lovley as always hippie nice and fat lol


----------



## Old Hippie

GrowRebel Ive grown alot of different smoke the last six years, and all the bud was different, different high and so on, but none that i didnt get buzzed on.
Thats SOOO funny Zip! LOL my dog eats the stems, But only if there fresh.:rofl: 
Thanks Risktacker:48: 
By the way, i had to pull a plant.  She was getting bud rot, from all the wet weather weve had this and last month, but it was pretty big colas tho. pics to come
PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie

Here's some pics of the trimed bud, took 4 hr. to trim.


----------



## Old Hippie

Almost ready!:hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

looking good!!!!!
By the way, The date is wrong on some pics, these all were taken 9-8-08 as my wifes camera says.


----------



## Old Hippie

:bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep:


----------



## risktaker27

let me wipe the drool from my chin. big   colas ther hippie sweet looking


----------



## Old Hippie

Hope ya'll enjoy looking at these lovely ladies , as much as I have enjoyed growing them! :farm:


----------



## BuddyLuv

looking good Hippie. What about 3 weeks left right?


----------



## Old Hippie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> looking good Hippie. What about 3 weeks left right?[ /quote]
> On most of them, but I'll have to cut a couple of them sooner than that.:watchplant:


----------



## TURKEYNECK

real nice man, Im droolin' over here!


----------



## tcbud

i just love pink pistles..reminds me of bubblegum plants.  Your bout the same time left as me.....i am thinking three four weeks (for me).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Beautiful as always OH. :aok: You my friend have one hell of a GREEN THUMB. *


----------



## Old Hippie

Thanks TBG, TCBUD, Turkeyneck, Zip, Risktaker, Buddylove, Growrebel, someguy, mellisa, Megan, abso, muddy paws,Thorn, Hyperbrandon, potbelly, pothead420, Bombbudpuffa,Casual grower, 4u2smoke, hydro, KBG30, mr. niceguy, TS40, and my buddy TN toker and anyone Ive missed who visited my ladies. 
:48: Wish I could share a J with ya'll, Lotsa good people here, thanks to all who visit my ladies:joint:
I am Very Happy with this years grow.:farm:
And The over 5500 views of my Girls.
THANKS!
PEACE


----------



## GrowRebel

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> GrowRebel Ive grown alot of different smoke the last six years, and all the bud was different, different high and so on, but none that i didnt get buzzed on.


Well I got a buzz from it ... just not a good one ... nothing like the mother ... I was wondering what could have happen?  Pollinated by a different male perhaps? I would have thought it would be the same as the mother ... are the ones that you plant from bagseed always like the mother?  Just wondering ... :confused2:


----------



## megan23247

Yum trees are looking yummier all the time buddy.  You have a mighty fine grow my friend.


----------



## Old Hippie

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Well I got a buzz from it ... just not a good one ... nothing like the mother ... I was wondering what could have happen? Pollinated by a different male perhaps? I would have thought it would be the same as the mother ... are the ones that you plant from bagseed always like the mother? Just wondering ... :confused2:


I dont even try to compare mine GrowRebel, I smoke so much I just dont care LOL I just love growing my own. I really have no idea what could have happened, I'm just a lucky old hippie that loves to grow and smoke weed.:ccc:
 Thanks megan,  glad ya like my girls.:48:


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Sup Old Hippie. Man that sucks about the bud rot. Hope all's well on the smoke. The other ladies seem to be doing great tho.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hey everyone, This is what I got from the plant you see last here, almost 10 OZ's! good smoke too! smooth laid back buZZZZZZZZZZZZ LOL 
:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Wow 10 oz's. That's great man. Hell I'll be lucky to get 4 off of mine. Great grow Old Hippie. The best of luck to you on the rest of your ladies. I hope they do you well.


----------



## jao33333

Beautiful Grow Man !!!!  I Miss the Vermont outdoor grows. My home state. Your Girls take me back there  TK JJ


----------



## megan23247

*NICE buddy!  Your gonna be smoking for a while it looks like ALTHOUGH if you smoke anywhere near as much bud as I do than 10 oz would only last about a month in a half. *


----------



## Old Hippie

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *NICE buddy! Your gonna be smoking for a while it looks like ALTHOUGH if you smoke anywhere near as much bud as I do than 10 oz would only last about a month in a half. *


Thats True , cause I DO! but Ive Got 7 more plant to harvest, Soooo, Im hopein for 5 LBS!  sory yall, I'm just so happy to be rollin in the bud again!Smoke all I want, When the Hell I want. da Days  just got alot better ya'll! more pic SOON!
:48:


----------



## FourTwenty

yea i cant wait to harvest my crop ewither i love being able to smoke whenever i feel like it lol


----------



## BagSeed

How tall was the plant you got 10 oz from?


----------



## Old Hippie

BagSeed said:
			
		

> How tall was the plant you got 10 oz from?


 That one was over 5 foot tall, one of the little ones, LOL


----------



## Melissa

*yum yum :joint: amazing  *


----------



## GrowRebel

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> I dont even try to compare mine GrowRebel, I smoke so much I just dont care LOL I just love growing my own. I really have no idea what could have happened, I'm just a lucky old hippie that loves to grow and smoke weed.:ccc:



I hear ya hippy .... with me it's a necessity ... with you ... it's a passion ... a deep love ... and it shows in your plants ... I wish I could be that passionate about something ... 
Sometimes I wonder ... do I like to grow ... I would have to say yes ... especially outside ... but I don't see it as a passion ... and perhaps that's the way it should be ... I've been growing since 98 ... and there have been a lot of ups and downs ... but I guess I must say I do it because I like to smoke ... and I can't afford to buy ... that would have to be my honest assessment of why I grow ... I figure if I were passionate I wouldn't procrastinate when it's time to clone or clean the grow area or transplanting ... but I must admit I do have a sense of pleasure when ever I see my girls and they are doing well ... yep ... I'm ... :ignore:


----------



## risktaker27

got  enough Jars for all that sweet bud  OH lol                      :giggle:


----------



## FourTwenty

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> That one was over 5 foot tall, one of the little ones, LOL



man i gotta 6 footer hope i get 10 oz to smoke on lol

the ladies look lovely looks your gonna be smokin for awhile


----------



## Old Hippie

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> got enough Jars for all that sweet bud OH lol :giggle:


Right now i have 3 cases, 36 jars, I hope I need More!:headbang:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Absolutely beautiful Ol' Hippy. How many more weeks do your plants have to go? I am looking at about a month for mine.


----------



## Old Hippie

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I hear ya hippy .... with me it's a necessity ... with you ... it's a passion ... a deep love ... and it shows in your plants ... I wish I could be that passionate about something ...
> Sometimes I wonder ... do I like to grow ... I would have to say yes ... especially outside ... but I don't see it as a passion ... and perhaps that's the way it should be ... I've been growing since 98 ... and there have been a lot of ups and downs ... but I guess I must say I do it because I like to smoke ... and I can't afford to buy ... that would have to be my honest assessment of why I grow ... I figure if I were passionate I wouldn't procrastinate when it's time to clone or clean the grow area or transplanting ... but I must admit I do have a sense of pleasure when ever I see my girls and they are doing well ... yep ... I'm ... :ignore:


Hey GrowRebel, I started growing in the early 80's, cause i couldnt buy it either. I grew indoors for years. just not like they do now! it was water, dirt and ferts and thats it. to grow indoors now is a alota of work and you gotta know tooooomuch for this hippie, and my girls outdoors are easier to grow, i really leave them be, just ferts and water. and love.


----------



## Old Hippie

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful Ol' Hippy. How many more weeks do your plants have to go? I am looking at about a month for mine.


Hey GSS, I have 2 to 4 weeks.acouple really look ready now, but im gonna wait till the 1st at least. (probley)lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I am drooling all over my keyboard lol. I think next year I will try to put mine out in direct sunlight all day instead of trying to hide them as much.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Them ladies is drop dead gorgeous. :hubba:    Great job as always OH. :aok: *


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Hey GSS, I have 2 to 4 weeks.acouple really look ready now, but im gonna wait till the 1st at least. (probley)lol



Yea I want to wait till the first as well. I'm so tempted to go cut one down now. I've chewed 2 fingers off thinking about them lol. Any who they look great man. Mad props on the grow OH. Amazing stuff my friend.


----------



## OliieTea

Dang.. those make mine look very very puny... (
Those ladies are beautiful.


----------



## Old Hippie

Thanks Oliie I saw yours and they are nice as well. I feel real proud of my girls this year for sure! But Ever since I been growing here Ive had large plant. 
:48:


----------



## howardstern

gorgeous plants!  I wish I could grow outdoors like you, and grow monster trees.

Are each plant only one season old?  Or are they multi-year?  I heard marijuana dies after one season unless regenerated (but that cannot be regenerated outdoors).


----------



## Old Hippie

howardstern said:
			
		

> gorgeous plants! I wish I could grow outdoors like you, and grow monster trees.
> 
> Are each plant only one season old? Or are they multi-year? I heard marijuana dies after one season unless regenerated (but that cannot be regenerated outdoors).


Hey Howardstern, Yes they were all planted last week in april THIS YEAR LOL
:lama:


----------



## thebest

nice grow man. check out mine let me know what you think!


----------



## howardstern

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Hey Howardstern, Yes they were all planted last week in april THIS YEAR LOL
> :lama:


 
unbelievable!  - I believe you.  I am just amazed.


----------



## megan23247

*MAN Hippie you have just out done yourself with these babies.  You should give yourself a pat on the back my friend.   Well done.   I LOVE the pictures.*


----------



## bigweedo

Whats the water schedule like with these plants? Do you water everyday? How much water do you think you use on each plant?


----------



## Old Hippie

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Whats the water schedule like with these plants? Do you water everyday? How much water do you think you use on each plant?


Well bigweedo I let mother nature do most of the work, I do live by the credo, If it aint dry dont apply. I keep no kind of watering schedule ecept to fertalize them. just lucky I guess. LOL
:joint:
 :48:


----------



## Abso

Beautiful man!  :bong:


----------



## OliieTea

I was wondering.. are these a guerrilla (spelling my bad) grow, or on owned property.. not to be nosey, but was wondering if on owned property, man I would be so paranoid.. they are so enormous. 
and BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## trillions of atoms

i love u OH.


----------



## Old Hippie

OliieTea said:
			
		

> I was wondering.. are these a guerrilla (spelling my bad) grow, or on owned property.. not to be nosey, but was wondering if on owned property, man I would be so paranoid.. they are so enormous.
> and BEAUTIFUL!


Hey Oliie Its Mine, I own all around me on private road.

oh,more close ups pics later today i hope.
Peace


----------



## BuddyLuv

Amazing Hippy, simply amazing.


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :48: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

OMG they look beautiful. What have your night time temperatures been lately Ol' Hippy? Do you breed any of your girls?


----------



## Old Hippie

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> OMG they look beautiful. What have your night time temperatures been lately Ol' Hippy? Do you breed any of your girls?


 Hey, its been getting a little cool here the last week, nite temp tonight around 57. I think most of mine are ready, but the 1st is still my goal date to start harvest. I had to clip a few budz , Im not sure what it is, but i been getting little brown spots in a few colas, i just clip them out. anybody have any Ideas what it is. I just call it bud rot, ?


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Does it have a mildew smell to it, or just a rotten smell? I found than on 1 of my buds lastnight.


----------



## Old Hippie

my wife seems to think its mildew but i really dont smell mildew???


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I really don't know. When i had bud rot happen in 1 grow, it smelled a little musty almost like a mildew but when I cut it out it was a rotten smell. I lost a quarter ounce off that cola.


----------



## Old Hippie

ostpicsworthless: 
THATS WHY I HAVE SO MANY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms

sweet dood.....to sweet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great pics and beautiful ladies as always OH. :aok: I tell ya mang that pink makes them buds stand right out. :hubba:  *


----------



## Melissa

*you are one lucky man OH :aok: *


----------



## risktaker27

melissa said:
			
		

> *you are one lucky man OH :aok: *


 
you shure are wish my wife was that laid back about me growing


----------



## BuddyLuv

hippy feel free to send me seeds at anytime.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hey Thanks Everyone, I really feel lucky this year, the Refer Gods have blessed me this time. I put this pic on bud of the month thread check it out she's pretty in pink.:hubba:  LOL
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=79786&d=1221896680
Peace


----------



## BuddyLuv

You know you have my vote hippy.


----------



## Dadgumit

Good God Hippy - you've created some monsters!  

I stopped by the site and found you to have the mojo working for ya!  Congratulations on your GREEN thumb - you're quite the gardener my friend!


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :yay: :yay: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

:yay: :banana: :tokie: :joint: :chuck: :fly: :48:


----------



## FourTwenty

lookin real good OH as always


----------



## Old Hippie

:guitar: :headbang2::banana:  :headbang: :yay:


----------



## Old Hippie

Soon theses Big Georgous ladies will be history.:joint:


----------



## slowmo77

man those are nice. got my mouth watering, huge plants.


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Man OH those ladies are looking delicious. I love the pink color.

_Yo also I got one of my girls back I'm so excited._


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW Hip ...That's some heavy girls ya got man ...Seriously crazy big! I'm loving this man...You've done great with this grow , Keep it up


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

That's the coolest pink color I have ever seen on an MJ plant. It looks almost like a tropical wildflower!


----------



## godspeedsuckah

mmmmmmmmmm... Once you are done with all your work I am sure you will be sitting back enjoying a nice cup of tea or coffee, smoking a nice tasty joint, and thinking "Winter can come now."   Looking fantastic Ol' Hippy.


----------



## risktaker27

man i cant wait too see some Harvest pics your the man OH


----------



## Dexter

Beautiful Gardening. My hat off to you Sir
Regards 
Dexter


----------



## getlower99

incredible! next year i am on a mission to find a better spot..more light but still "secure" i have a great spot now as far as no passersby..but my direct light is lacking..last year mostly filtered..this year i moved them to a spot that actually gets a few hours of direct light..and results are 10x better...but i'm greedy,lol...your plants have inspired me ty


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey Hip, thought i'd drop by and say hey ...I was wonderin if you might could getta few pics of the ones you've already chopped up  ...do u know the dry weight off the few you harvested???


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*Man I was looking @ the Bud Of The Month Pictures and had to brows through your journal!!
I would have to say you have the most superb outdoor I have ever seen!!
There must be one heck of a lot work to get such and so many Attractive Ladies!!
It must be nice to be able to grow outdoors with that! Magnitude!
You sure have your work cut out manicuring that amount of Bud!
I just did 21 indoor that had about 2 and 1/2lbs!!
I thought that was a job and I had my 2 Sons helping!!
I would like to say it was a pleasure viewing your journal!!
Good luck and stay safe!*


----------



## Old Hippie

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Man I was looking @ the Bud Of The Month Pictures and had to brows through your journal!!*
> *I would have to say you have the most superb outdoor I have ever seen!!*
> *There must be one heck of a lot work to get such and so many Attractive Ladies!!*
> *It must be nice to be able to grow outdoors with that! Magnitude!*
> *You sure have your work cut out manicuring that amount of Bud!*
> *I just did 21 indoor that had about 2 and 1/2lbs!!*
> *I thought that was a job and I had my 2 Sons helping!!*
> *I would like to say it was a pleasure viewing your journal!!*
> *Good luck and stay safe!*


Thanks, this has been a good year.:farm:


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: I got the Pink here ya'll.:hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

I love pretty buds.


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: hey ya'll I will have pics of harvest soon I cut down 3 BIG plants monday, been trimmin ever since. LOL enjoy ya'll
:banana:
OH Yeah! Go vote for bud of the month people!
:48:


----------



## Melissa

*awesome porn  O H ,,,absoultley divine :hubba:,*


----------



## Old Hippie

This is gonna be a GREAT! Harvest ya'll.:headbang2: 
:48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

:stoned: :yay: :banana: :headbang: :clap: :holysheep:


----------



## Old Hippie

Man I have 23 oz's dry and 2 pounds hangin and 3 huge plants still to chop! I think I might make it to the next harvest. I hope LOL.
I Have 14 Q. jars full and 5, 1/2gallon jars too, and all ive smoked so far has been very good. Wish I could share. you guys have been GREAT. 
THANKS! Enjoy the pics


----------



## Old Hippie

:hubba: :hubba: :holysheep: :hubba: :hubba:
Hey go vote for bud of the month, I need the help.LOL
Thanks


----------



## msge

Man I wish i could smoke some of that  Sure are pretty


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW ...that's a seriously heavy harvest Hippie...Bravo  ...Hip, i would say that this has been one exceptional outdoor grow my friend...it's been a great ride  ...So did you harvest by trichs or what??? and how long do ya plan to let the other 3 go?  THIS GROW IS GREAT! Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Dexter

Great Photography, and most excellent growing, just rewards.
Enjoy 
Dexter


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

outstanding ... good work OH.. i bet you got enough smoke to last you through the winter.Anyways. Enjoy the fruits of your labor bro.


----------



## Old Hippie

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> WOW ...that's a seriously heavy harvest Hippie...Bravo  ...Hip, i would say that this has been one exceptional outdoor grow my friend...it's been a great ride  ...So did you harvest by trichs or what??? and how long do ya plan to let the other 3 go?  THIS GROW IS GREAT! Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


Just by eye, trics size, how long they been in flower, and I had a little mildew in some buds sooo...
Thanks for watching my girls grow ya'll!
:48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*CONGRATS on the harvest OH. :aok: You did one hell of a job on the grow this year and deserve every bit of bud you grew.   Were sure looking foward to next years outdoor grow already. :hubba: *


----------



## zipflip

i'm speechless and in total awe OH.  excellent man


----------



## Old Hippie

More pics to come later in the week, hope everyones ladies are swellin like mine are and did. LOL
:48:


----------



## time4tokin20s

That's the way to get it done


----------



## OliieTea

speechless.. absolutely speechless. 
I humble myself in the eyes of a master.


----------



## gribz

How do you grow such huge monsters on your land and not worry about law enforcement or anything, hell I am sure they would see those from the sky no problem if they flew over your land? Do you have a huge chunk of land way out in the middle of nowhere?

I'd love to grow outside because I would get massive amounts from a harvest but it would really suck to get busted at the same time. I wish I had a huge chunk of farm land or something -- better yet grow it on someone elses land but then you have to make a trip to wherever to check on stuff and harvesting would be a huge issue.


----------



## tn_toker420

Great Harvest Hip...Looks like you've had a good bit of trimmin' on your hands too  ...so what's the final weight on the harvest ??? thanks for keepin us updated with the grow Hipp, it's been unbelievable ...


----------



## Old Hippie

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Great Harvest Hip...Looks like you've had a good bit of trimmin' on your hands too  ...so what's the final weight on the harvest ??? thanks for keepin us updated with the grow Hipp, it's been unbelievable ...


Hey tn, Thanks I'm up to 46 oz's (dry) so far and it looks like ive got another 20 or more oz's left to cut, trim and dry. I Still have the plant that was broken in the storm and the one that looks like a baseball bat, lol. Some HUGE Colas on that one! its smell so Strong on the tree. more pic of harvest soon yall, been workin my arse off trimmin and hanging bud, but its a labor of LOVE:heart: 
Peace


----------



## tn_toker420

woohooo!!! that's seriously some heavy buds Hip...is that 34 OZ of dry weight or wet??? I usually don't even weigh when wet, cause i get so frustrated after i realize how much weight it actually loses before it can smoke  ...Ah, i'd love to see a pic of the "Storm-Damage" before it gets the chop if you getta chance ...I'm tellin ya tho O' Hip, this grow has me dumbfounded ...Welp, Don't stop now...oh yea, i actually got a late bloomer thats showin a bit of pinkish pistils like yours...Ya can't help but to love those lil cute things...till next time...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## T-Bone

i hope you had a trim party, cause your back, neck and forearms must be going crazy. looks great, lots of hard work, and lots of crazy ganga! congrats man, take a bow.
~T-Bone


----------



## Old Hippie

3rd round of drying ya'll. you can see the difference in the dry bud and the wet just hung. dry bud pic next!:hubba: 
:48:


----------



## IRISH

from one farmer to another, damn nice grow 'ol boy ...(havin' a harvest party?):hubba: ...


----------



## tcbud

That smoke looks so sweet.  Congratulations on a HEAVY harvest.  I am learning how much work it is to trim up bud.  You folks had to be puttin' in 12 hour days.  You take great pics too!  This has been one heck of a Season and Journal.  Thanks for letting us watch.


----------



## zipflip

if i had a grow that yeilded that much man,it would bring me til the next decade man. lol  46 plus 20 more OZ's....   flippin wow.
  O.Hippy<<<>>> how close can u get to ur shed before u start smellin these fine buds hangin  LOL..  i bet ya can smell em over bacon and eggs cookin in the house even lol  
  excellent harvest man.   i just hope someday i can compete  lol  yeah right. 
  jus sayin thats way too much for me. i feel i'd be gettin too greedy and have more than ample enough for myself. and it'd prolly all start to rott before i finished it up  LOL...
   well, enjoy the year man...  
(mine look like midgets  compared to urs  LOL)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Beautiful OH. Looks like you may need a hand at smoking some of that fine bud of yours. :hubba:   Great job and CONGRATS on the harvest.  *


----------



## Old Hippie

tcbud said:
			
		

> That smoke looks so sweet. Congratulations on a HEAVY harvest. I am learning how much work it is to trim up bud. You folks had to be puttin' in 12 hour days. You take great pics too! This has been one heck of a Season and Journal. Thanks for letting us watch.


You are sooo welcome! I love the freedom to talk about and show off my Ladies each year. I have been very lucky to have the plants I do with the little work I actually put in. BUT! if I never grow another plant, THIS HAS BEEN A GOOD YEAR!. 
Thanks for everything Ya'll.
Peace
More pic to come!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Holy crap OH another round of bud drying.   You gotta have a few garbage bags full. :hubba:  Once again great job on this years grow.  *


----------



## Malevolence

Such a beautiful looking harvest!!!


----------



## jao33333

Gorgeous Buds Old Hippie !!!!


----------



## tn_toker420

One Heck of a Harvest! Hippie, you're my hero man...you've exceeded my expectations on this harvest  ...i can't believe the amount of buds...Congrats my friend ...If ya need a guinea pig, let me know  ...Enjoy the buds O.H...have you got any dry enough that you're smokin on yet ??? Keep it Up Hip...


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

I would be in heaven if i had that much bud Looks like you've got quite a stock to last ya through the winter lol  Definitely an impressive grow!


----------



## Killertea08

All I have to say is:holysheep:  I'm looking for a place to live here pretty soon.  You have now inspired me to grow outside lol.  Your buds look as thick as someones forearm I sware it!  From a wanna be hippie man you did a great job


----------



## thugluv420

And it came to pass upon holy cozmos in the cremation of the righteous herbs.Just want you to know that I love you. Your pictures just changed my life.I grew for the first time outside this year and holy molly. They look just like yours. My biggest one is 9feet tall and spears from hell I would grow any other way.Good smokin Homey.......Nice job


----------



## godspeedsuckah

...Hi you have reached Ol' Hippy, I can't come to the internet right now, I seem to have fallen into a giant pile of bud and can't find my way back out. Please leave a message and I will return it once I smoke my way out....  Nice harvest bud.


----------



## Old Hippie

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> ...Hi you have reached Ol' Hippy, I can't come to the internet right now, I seem to have fallen into a giant pile of bud and can't find my way back out. Please leave a message and I will return it once I smoke my way out....  Nice harvest bud.


:rofl: Thats pretty good LOL
Thanks ya'll, I really did get alot this year, up to 72 ozs! and just hung my 4th bud hang to dry, HUGE buds, AT LEAST 25 more ozs in this hanging. Pics to come


----------



## occg.hydro

wow hippie, that's truly an amazing grow. I had a buddy up in the santa cruz mountains a while back that had a nice little plot like this. One of a kind man, beautiful!!!


----------



## Old Hippie

HEY people! Heres some pics of some BIG time trimmin! and some mighty nice BUDS! man I been so stoned lately, its so nice to have so many different types to smoke and the highs are so telling, I have the plants numbered (no Names LOL) and so far I believe #1 and #2 and #4 are some KILLER STUFF! Cant even hold a toke in these old woreout lungs of #2, that sheet be bad!(cough! cough!)
This is my favorite time of year.
Peace, Enjoy


----------



## FourTwenty

congrats the buds look real nice. this is my favorite time of year too i love harvest time


----------



## Old Hippie

I got some nice buds ya'll!:hubba: 
:48:


----------



## Old Hippie

*:hubba: BIG BUDS!*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

:shocked: :stoned: :farm:  uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh DANG!!!! Congrats Ol' Hippy. Winter may come now


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Holy smokes! Very nice my friend... ganna be a nice winter!


----------



## Old Hippie

Took down 8 ozs from the line today mostly lilttle buds. Up to 80 ozs! and still have most of the 4h hanging, hanging. LOL all the BIG buds are still dryiing. i may get 30 more ozs off it!. man this has been my best grow ever! 
Glad I could share it with everyone. now time to stay STONED! :bongin: 
More Pics later ya'll:48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Please excuse me Ol' Hippy, I need to change my drawers AGAIN. Seems to happen every time I come to your journal. Winter may come!!


----------



## Abso

Those buds dwarfed that lantern!!  Very impressive man.


----------



## HATCH

WOW!!!~~Great Grow!!!~~You Are Going To Be Set In Bud For Some-Time!!!~~Get A Good Cure On It So It will Keep For Ya Long Time!!!~~Congrat's & Best Of Luck!!~~Later~~Hatch~~:hubba:


----------



## megan23247

Dang Hippie your gonna be high for a year atleast!  Lookin good buddy!


----------



## Tater

Curse words are the only way for me to describe this so I won't say anything.  Well except this.  So no more talking after this.... starting now.... lol


----------



## tcbud

Bet your fingers are sticky, your sissors are sticky and you are tired of trimmin'.
Beautiful Harvest!
This has been excellent fun watching this Journal.


----------



## Old Hippie

megan23247 said:
			
		

> Dang Hippie your gonna be high for a year atleast! Lookin good buddy!


:rofl:  LOL I hope!Thanks megan, I've got ALOT! my best grow EVER! more pics soon.
tc , My sissors had to be cleaned about every 30 mins! and every day now with the dry bud, man its stiiiiccckkkyyyy! and all the different taste and kinds, wow! im a happy guy.


----------



## Mutt

Excellent grow old hippy :holysheep:
Man gorgeous grow dude...I'm in awe.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Man Hippy that is alot of bud. I thought my fingers were going to fall off trimming three pounds. Looks like you have ten, I couldn't imagine.


----------



## jb247

I am amazed, you are becoming a certifiable "grow master" there Old Hippy!! I can only pray to the godz of ganja that I to, might someday, be able to grow that well...

you kept it green...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Old Hippie

Hey Ya'll, IVe got it all in jars now. my final count is over 123 oz's! over 10 pounds!  I got so much im havin trouble keepin it outta sight.  well I'll just smoke it fast as i can i guess? LOL. 11 kinds and only two are the same #9 & 10. they were the Pink buds. They are real sweet buds and very sticky! hope everyone is high as me!:ccc:

Total jars:   90 qrts & 26, 1/2 gal jars. Plus 6 snap tigh glass jar. WOW thats alot! now that I think about it. :hubba: 
 :48: 
Peace


----------



## FourTwenty

looks like your gonna be smokin good for awhile o.h.


----------



## JBonez

Christmas at your house is gonna be.........awesome!!!!

good job man, way to go!


----------



## Muddy Paws

Tater said:
			
		

> Curse words are the only way for me to describe this so I won't say anything.  Well except this.  So no more talking after this.... starting now.... lol



 I'm gonna have to go with Tater on this one...I'm totally speechless, Hippy!!


----------



## megan23247

*Looks like it already is Christmas at Old Hippes house! Dang Buddy that is alot of bud I must say!  Looks yummy to.  I was tired of Harvesting and only had 3 plants I can not imagine how tired of trimming yall must really be at this point.  Its all totally worth it in da end though isnt it!  Not to mention you have plenty you could share and get some $$ back for all your hard work. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Holy crap OH i sure hope you rented out another house to store all that lovely bud of yours.  :hubba:   CONGRATS on a killer harvest mang that's for sure. Who knows maybe one of these days will have one like this.   Looking foward to next years grow already.  *


----------



## Old Hippie

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Looks like it already is Christmas at Old Hippes house! Dang Buddy that is alot of bud I must say! Looks yummy to. I was tired of Harvesting and only had 3 plants I can not imagine how tired of trimming yall must really be at this point. Its all totally worth it in da end though isnt it! Not to mention you have plenty you could share and get some $$ back for all your hard work. *


*MERRY CHRISTMAS!* to me,  and yes girl we (me & my lovely wife) had to trim a total of almost 30 hours! and now ive got 4 gabage bags of leaf shake. gave some away to a friend to. And YES it is worth it in the end, when I break open a big pretty bud and the smell hits my nose,I almost start floating on air I love the smell so much. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

now comes the real hard part, rolling them fatty hooters ehh???


----------



## longtimegrower

Hippy you should be parinoid with all that stash. Best  thing to do is burn it and get rid of it but if you do it all at one time it will be to noticable. Best thing i have found is to roll it into little pieces of paper and burn it a little at a time. Good luck. Slim. I didn`t grow this time but if you pm me ill tell you a little about what i didn`t grow.


----------



## Slartibartfast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvr8r5cYRJQ


----------



## Old Hippie

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hippy you should be parinoid with all that stash. Best thing to do is burn it and get rid of it but if you do it all at one time it will be to noticable. Best thing i have found is to roll it into little pieces of paper and burn it a little at a time. Good luck. Slim. I didn`t grow this time but if you pm me ill tell you a little about what i didn`t grow.


LOL I been doin my best man to burn it! LOL about a 1/4 oz a day. with friends of course. had a Halloween party fri nite and we went thru 1&1/2 oz's! and 160 Natural lites. man what a party! about 30 people out here in the boonies! WE Had Some FUN! hope Halloween was fun for yall too.

*PEACE *more pics of dry bud soon.


----------



## zipflip

it makes my heart skip beats just lookin at some ya pix O.H.  in a good way of course. i wouldnt even know wat to do wit all that weed if it was me in ur shoes man.  i know one thing for sure. i'd be high all the time the rest my life lol.  
  can u adopt me as a pothead causin of urs or somethin and put me on ya xmas present list???  LOL 
i wish....  well enjoy all ya fruits man. excellent job and major props to ya 
thanks for sharing. its been quite an adventure for me all along til now.   PEACE


----------



## DomsChron

*Wow, hippie. MERRY CHRISTMAS I know yours will be WHITE!! *


----------



## Old Hippie

Still smokin nice big buds. 
:joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: 
Peace


----------



## BuddyLuv

Can't wait till next year Hippy!


----------



## 420benny

I just read the whole thread. Awesome results Hippie! My hat's off to you.


----------



## kalikisu

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hippy you should be parinoid with all that stash. Best  thing to do is burn it and get rid of it but if you do it all at one time it will be to noticable. Best thing i have found is to roll it into little pieces of paper and burn it a little at a time. Good luck. Slim. I didn`t grow this time but if you pm me ill tell you a little about what i didn`t grow.


your hilarious man "burn alittle at a time" o.t.f.l.


----------



## Old Hippie

Thought I'd Share :48: 
*PEACE*


----------



## Old Hippie

As for me Ill be stoned to the bone at midnight.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Glad you are well Ol' Hippy!! I will be stoned as well


----------



## nikimadritista

And A happy New Year to you Hippie! Great Buds! Excellent Pics!
Have a good 2009


----------



## BuddyLuv

I am just awaiting '09 so I can see another Hippie's Monsters thread


----------



## thebest

Share Tha Wealth!!!!! Im Dyin Here Haha


----------



## Old Hippie

thebest said:
			
		

> Share Tha Wealth!!!!! Im Dyin Here Haha


Wish I could Mang!:48:


----------



## NewbieG

Hahaha! Old Hippie! Those harvests are huge! That purple plants buds are beautiful


----------



## thugluv420

i love you the girls are gorgeoues


----------



## jaynyota

After sitting reading this entire thread for two hours, all I can say is Oh my god, I have never seen this much weed in my life ....... Very nice..:holysheep:


----------



## donkey942

wow what a long thread and I envy you, I know this thread is over but my props go out to you.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## tn_toker420

Glad someone brought this back up...I've not seen too many crops that compare to Old Hippies, especially given the fact he only uses bagseed like me ... But man oh man these things are almost like small trees, blows your mind right ?  So Hipp, haven't seen ya around much ...Hopefully you'll be back around with yet another Outdoor Monsters grow and i can't wait ...


----------



## min

i have heard bout you old hippy, and now I know why, they some loverly plants man, very impressed!  you lucky!! can't wait to see more of dem later down the track, loads of luck to you old hippy!


----------



## 420benny

Accidentally ran across this thread. Old Hippy, wherever you are, I hope you are well, and up to your eyeballs in killer buds. For those newbies, read this thread if you want to see how to grow BIG girls.


----------



## growright35

Funny he should be ready for this years harvest right about now. I'm sure he made it through with enough stash...


----------



## IRISH

oh, i'm sure he made it through alright...


----------



## tcbud

lets burn one for this grow, I watched it with envy last year.....
Old Hippy sho could/does grow some monsters!


----------



## IRISH

:48: Irish passes to TcBud...


----------



## Old Hippie

I only grew a couple plants last year. I got TOO popular around here, LOL. needed to let things cool down in 09 but, planting time 2010 is about here and i may try my hand at a few plants. 
Thank for all the wow for my Monster girls 09, Hope it was'nt a one time grow, altho it was my best ever!
Stay high and love life ya'll!

PS A few pics from 09, nothin like 08 tho.


----------



## tcbud

tcbud sees you down there Ol Hippy.....and waves!

So nice to hear your still kickin' it and growin' some fine Smoke.  I was pretty suprised to see this thread with your moniker posting...Your arm dosent look much older....and your plants as always look really fine.


----------



## ArtVandolay

I don't know how I missed this.  Unbelievable!  :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Glad to see everything is going well oldhippy!!!


----------



## Irish

Bro, your back for 2010.  ...nice to see your still on our side of the fence, if ya know what i mean...there have been several excellent journals over the years i been around, and i want to say this was the top dog in 08, then there was tc's in 09, hmmm, who will it be in 2010? lol lol...

your 08 grow was, and is an inspiration to many, many fans. hope we get to watch your 10 thru to the end, cause i am deffinately getting a front row on it bro.:hubba:  ...

peace bro, and grow em big...Dank Don...


----------



## Old Hippie

Check out my 2011 grow too!
 :bong2:


----------

